# Who's still TTC after an ectopic and/or methotrexate?



## pbl_ge

There are a number of threads on here having to do with ectopics and methotrexate, but they seem dominated these days by those who are now expecting. This is FABULOUS, and gives me so much hope! It means that most of those who have been through this have been successful. But I'm wondering how many of us are still TTC? Should we have our own thread? 

Personally, I'm not quite in the TTC domain, as my HCG isn't yet down to 0. Fingers crossed that it happens soon!


----------



## grace10209

hey girl your levels will hit 0 soon. I promise. did you cut out all folic acid? I did, it was hard as everything has folic acid, but I wanted to do anything I could to speed up the process.

You will feel 100000 times better once you hit 0. I am still ttc, just starting this cycle.


----------



## Snuffles

Hi there:wave:

I got my BFP on 09/09/12 and on 10/05/12 went to the doctor and found out it was ectopic and that my levels were only at 45. I've been back an forth to the doctors waiting for my levels to become zero. Unlike you ladies I did not have the methotrexate, but I would like to join this thread if it is okay.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! I had metho in July for my ectopic. That's me on allowed to try again now after my two normal cycles. Cd1 today! Can't wait to get cracking! Bought some opk's today. 

Xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Of course you can join, Snuffles! :hi: I'm so sorry you experienced this. :hugs: It's wonderful that you did not need any intervention--the methotrexate ain't no picnic. Did they tell you how long until you can TTC again? Also, did they run any tests on you, like an HSG? I'm getting mine done whenever my levels are back to 0.


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Dolly, and good luck for this cycle!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Well at first she told me three months in case I needed the methotrexate, but since I don't she said one regular cycle. But I have no idea when that will be as I haven't had any sort of a bleed or anything since finding out. They haven't ran any tests as far as I'm aware. May I ask what the HSG test is?


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> Well at first she told me three months in case I needed the methotrexate, but since I don't she said one regular cycle. But I have no idea when that will be as I haven't had any sort of a bleed or anything since finding out. They haven't ran any tests as far as I'm aware. May I ask what the HSG test is?

I'm in the same boat as you--no idea when a normal cycle will come again. Do you chart? Not that it helps particularly, as mine have been hilariously off kilter. But it does show me that my body hasn't normalized, and I'm hoping it will be obvious when it finally does.

The HSG test is the dye-through-the-tubes test. It's common post-ectopic. You can read more about it here:
https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytesting/a/hsg.htm
And here:
https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590

Apparently it also may help prevent another ectopic and/or slightly increase chances of pregnancy (for a few months), as moving the dye through the tubes can help clear them out. There's debate in the literature about this, so not all doctors will agree.


----------



## Snuffles

I do not chart, it seems too confusing for me lol.

I read the articles, so informative I'll ask the doctor about it when I see her again.

Really? Hmmmm now I'll definitely have to ask about it.


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
So I just wanted to share a bit. My levels took 4 weeks to hit 0. I cut out all folic acid from my diet to speed it up as folic counteracts the methotrexate. Snuffles, like she said, you are VERY lucky that you didn't need the methotrexate, its tough.

Once I hit 0, I started my prenatals right away. My doctor said i should be on them at least 4 weeks before ttc again, she also said wait til after 1 cycle. ITs very interesting though as it seems everyones doctor tells them a different time frame. 

I did get an HSG test, i was terrified the day of but it wasn't THAT bad, I took 800 mg ibuprophen before I went, its a little wierd but ok, not terribly painful, I was a bit crampy later that day and thats it. Lucky for me my tubes were clear, although she did say that my right side "flowed slower" than my left, so she thinks MAYBE that was the side with the ectopic.

pbl, what were you numbers last time? how often are you going? once per week?


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> So I just wanted to share a bit. My levels took 4 weeks to hit 0. I cut out all folic acid from my diet to speed it up as folic counteracts the methotrexate. Snuffles, like she said, you are VERY lucky that you didn't need the methotrexate, its tough.
> 
> Once I hit 0, I started my prenatals right away. My doctor said i should be on them at least 4 weeks before ttc again, she also said wait til after 1 cycle. ITs very interesting though as it seems everyones doctor tells them a different time frame.
> 
> I did get an HSG test, i was terrified the day of but it wasn't THAT bad, I took 800 mg ibuprophen before I went, its a little wierd but ok, not terribly painful, I was a bit crampy later that day and thats it. Lucky for me my tubes were clear, although she did say that my right side "flowed slower" than my left, so she thinks MAYBE that was the side with the ectopic.
> 
> pbl, what were you numbers last time? how often are you going? once per week?

It's definitely true that everyone's doctors say different things! I talked to two, who said different things. The first said to wait a full cycle, the second said that under no circumstances should I try again before my levels were down to 0 (apparently you can get a new pregnancy while there's still a growing mass in the tubes, which is quite a dilemma), but after that I should feel free to go for it. Neither said a word about folic acid, vitamins, alcohol, etc.--none of the things you read that you should avoid while on MTX. 

I haven't cut out foods with folic acid; if anything I'm taking more! I'm vegetarian and OH is vegan, so pretty much everything we eat is high in FA (beans, leafy greens, nuts, etc.). I think I'd starve if I tried to cut it out of my diet!

Despite this, I think my levels are going down pretty quickly. Want to know how much of a nerd I am? I made a chart. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







HCG.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Snuffles

Nice chart :)


----------



## grace10209

OMG they didn't tell you to stay away from folic/???? how crazy~! To me, they made it sound like taking my prenatals would be very dangerous....... are you still taking your prenatals?

cutting out folic was HARD - especially seeing all i usually eat is green leafy vegees, legumes and protein but i did it. i ate CRAP - pizza, chinese, all stuff i never eat, I gained about 10lbs and was sick but i didn't care as it got me to 0 quickly.

thats great you are at 500, your numbers should continue to drop quickly i hope. 

Im also shocked they didn't tell you about no alcohol, methotrexate messes with your liver bad so alcohol can be dangerous. how odd?

I had the hardest time after I got the shot as: I couldn't drink, i couldn't exercise, i couldn't eat healthy. it was ROUGHHHHHHHHHHHH

oh well, im glad you are almost at 0 and can move on soon.


----------



## Snuffles

I'm surprised they didn't tell you any of that either.


----------



## pbl_ge

I have no real explanation for this. I asked both of them extensive questions, so they had plenty of time. The drug info papers they handed me didn't say anything, either. I did stop taking my prenatals, and will start again after the levels are at 0. I think I might have ignored them if they'd told me to stay away from alcohol--I think that was the only thing that kept me going during all this! Like you, it was rough--I wasn't pregnant, couldn't try again for months, couldn't exercise, couldn't talk to hardly anyone about what was going on, felt miserable, cried a lot, but I COULD HAVE DELICIOUS WINE!!!! I've actually lost 10 pounds since the m/c started!

Anyway, my numbers have progressed quite rapidly (according to the docs), so perhaps I'm a data point that maybe it doesn't matter too much? :shrug: Hoping I didn't harm my liver too much, but this is one of the reasons for my cleanse!


----------



## Dollybird

Dearie me I can't believe they let you drink either!! I was told no alcohol, and no sex, and no prenatal until less than zero. They also checked my liver function and full blood count every two days along with my hcg levels to ensure the metho wasn't doing any damage. I was told wait two full cycles after having my initial bleed (the bleed I had after my hcg hit zero) as that wouldn't be a proper af it was in reaction to hcg coming down. The ectopic society also reccomends waiting two cycles due to the increased risk of abnormalities the metho can cause- its a chemotherapy after all. But it's odd that different docs seem to suggest different waiting times. I've talked with a lot of ladies who where only told to wait one cycle. 
Anyways..Lets just hope none of us need it ever again!! My doc offered me hsg but as it was my first ever pregnancy he thinks its better I try naturally for 6 months, and the. If nothing happening they'll get me back for tests. I feel hopeful though. Just have a feeling this time that its all gonna be ok.. I the same way I knew from even before I knew I was pregnant last time that something was wrong. I'm taking 600mcg folic acid to try catch up- what you ladies taking, or planning to take once upu hit zero??I keep wondering if I should be taking more?! 

Hope those of you that not at zero yet hit it quickly!..and those of you waiting on af have it ASAP!! Xxx


----------



## grace10209

Dollybird said:


> Dearie me I can't believe they let you drink either!! I was told no alcohol, and no sex, and no prenatal until less than zero. They also checked my liver function and full blood count every two days along with my hcg levels to ensure the metho wasn't doing any damage. I was told wait two full cycles after having my initial bleed (the bleed I had after my hcg hit zero) as that wouldn't be a proper af it was in reaction to hcg coming down. The ectopic society also reccomends waiting two cycles due to the increased risk of abnormalities the metho can cause- its a chemotherapy after all. But it's odd that different docs seem to suggest different waiting times. I've talked with a lot of ladies who where only told to wait one cycle.
> Anyways..Lets just hope none of us need it ever again!! My doc offered me hsg but as it was my first ever pregnancy he thinks its better I try naturally for 6 months, and the. If nothing happening they'll get me back for tests. I feel hopeful though. Just have a feeling this time that its all gonna be ok.. I the same way I knew from even before I knew I was pregnant last time that something was wrong. I'm taking 600mcg folic acid to try catch up- what you ladies taking, or planning to take once upu hit zero??I keep wondering if I should be taking more?!
> 
> Hope those of you that not at zero yet hit it quickly!..and those of you waiting on af have it ASAP!! Xxx

The prenatals I am taking has 800mg and then I take another supplement that has 200mg - so a total of 1000mg. I work at a hospital and spoke to several of my MD's about this as i wanted to be SURE what my RE was telling me was ok and safe. The docs said that the half life for methotrexate is only a matter of hours, so should absolutely be gone from your system within one weeks time, that is of course if YOU ONLY HAD ONE INJECTION of it. They said waiting 1 cycle is sufficient and being on daily folate for up to 4 weeks is a good amount of time to build your levels back up. Unless of course you fall into any of the high risks factors for spinal issues in babies, does in run in your family? etc? I also eat a ton of spinich, asparagus and other foods HIGH in folic acid. :)

and thats right! i was also told no sex! i forgot about that one. :wacko:
probably cuz having sex was the FURTHEST thing on my mind while going through that!

I feel like you, im excited (but scared) to try again but I feel positive about this time, like i know its going to be ok!


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> I have no real explanation for this. I asked both of them extensive questions, so they had plenty of time. The drug info papers they handed me didn't say anything, either. I did stop taking my prenatals, and will start again after the levels are at 0. I think I might have ignored them if they'd told me to stay away from alcohol--I think that was the only thing that kept me going during all this! Like you, it was rough--I wasn't pregnant, couldn't try again for months, couldn't exercise, couldn't talk to hardly anyone about what was going on, felt miserable, cried a lot, but I COULD HAVE DELICIOUS WINE!!!! I've actually lost 10 pounds since the m/c started!
> 
> Anyway, my numbers have progressed quite rapidly (according to the docs), so perhaps I'm a data point that maybe it doesn't matter too much? :shrug: Hoping I didn't harm my liver too much, but this is one of the reasons for my cleanse!

Its VERY interesting how different things can be done. I also forgot until Dolly mentioned it that I also had to have liver function testing done before they approved me to get the Metho AND i had to get my liver levels checked every few days to make sure they were responding ok to the metho. So, its just interesting that in different parts of the country, they do things SO differently. Oh well, I would have loved to have a class of wine. It probably would have helped me a great deal - seeing i coudln't exercise or anything, but nope, instead i sat on the couch in my misery, ate chinese food and gained 10lbs.! :dohh: LMFAO 
but, thats OK because i got through it quickly. and i am ready to ttc again! you will be at 0 before you know it girl! YAY


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh maybe I should up my dosage?? Hmm no no history of it at all, it's the standard recommendation here.. I'm in Edinburgh, whereabouts are you? 
Mm I would've liked a wee glass of wine too! Like you grace I spent my time moping on couch, eating rubbish! I gained 7lbs!! But have lost it now. What level is your hcg now? My only took two weeks to come down.. I responded amazingly to the metho my numbers halved within two days! Xxx


----------



## grace10209

Dollybird said:


> Ooh maybe I should up my dosage?? Hmm no no history of it at all, it's the standard recommendation here.. I'm in Edinburgh, whereabouts are you?
> Mm I would've liked a wee glass of wine too! Like you grace I spent my time moping on couch, eating rubbish! I gained 7lbs!! But have lost it now. What level is your hcg now? My only took two weeks to come down.. I responded amazingly to the metho my numbers halved within two days! Xxx

My levels hit 0 4 weeks after injection so not too bad, I think pbl said she was at 500 (according to her chart). I am in the US. 
Are you ttc again Dolly? I am, should O next week - can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm really not sure what to think about my doctors' divergence from what I perceive as the norm. I asked them, for example, why they no longer recommended the 3 months waiting time to TTC again. They told me, "Well, lots of people ignored that, got pregnant again, and nothing bad happened." They also added that bit about mtx leaving your system pretty quickly. I didn't raise the question about the alcohol, as I didn't want to hear them tell me not to drink any. 

They did the liver tests and told me no sex, too. Like you, this has not been challenging! As I posted elsewhere, the pain in the last few days has been nontrivial, and I've been hovering on the border between spotting and light AF. I'll get new numbers on Friday, and I'm really hoping they'll be getting close to 0. 

I'm in western New York State, btw.

Dolly, that's great that you want to try naturally for a few more months! It's funny, I have been itching to get a HSG since I heard of their existence when I started TTC. It's like I, too, had the "feeling" that that was something I might need. Maybe it's just that my charts looked so good, but my tubes were something I couldn't verify on my own. I'm really anxious to get that done and see what's what! 

I'm going to be rooting for you girls to get speedy BFPs!!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Ladies,
I wanted to share what I learned about Methotrexate when I went through it. I researched, asked questions and...obsessed because the info I collected either conflicted with what the Dr told me or with other info. What I finally determined (with the help of my Dr.) was that long term metho users (used for a variety of different conditions/diseases) were at risk for liver damage and fetal abnormalities due to the prolonged use. As someone stated before the half life is mere hours which means that as long as you have had only one shot it will be out of your system in less than a day(50% will be). Dr's tell you the extremes to protect themselves (and you for that matter).
My dr (when presented with all that I had found) said she would change how she instructed people. What she learned in school and what is "handed down" as proper precaution is based on long term use. She gave me the go ahead to start as soon as my cycle resumed. Once my hcg was below 50 I started taking prenatals and 4mg of folic acid just for my own sanity.
A great book to read if you are still struggling to get pregnant (it took me 6 months post ectopic) "Making Babies" by Sami S. David.
I wish you all the best and send you positive "forever baby"-making vibes!


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh I am.. On cd2 today- about 12 days till O! So excited! Dunno how I'm gonna keep myself calm about it all.. Felt so chilled about things when we weren't allowed to try but now it's upon me I'm starting to feel that excited obsessiveness creeping back up on me again! Xxx


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
another comment I wanted to share.......the HSG does not help with fertility. Sorry, I hope that doesn't sound negative, but I just wanted to make sure you guys knew that. 
Its a test to determine if your tubes are blocked OR have any type of damage as a result of the ectopic, but it is not a fertility tool so to speak. There are many women that conceive "after" they had the test done but there is no way to know if having the test done did anything to help that happen. The die goes through your tubes, so I guess if you HAD a blockage and the die fixed it, then yes - then you could say it "might" help with fertility......but that would be the only time.

I know a lot of women credit the HSG for getting them pregnant right away, and I am HOPING AND PRAYING that that happens with me too as I just had it done. but im not counting on it.:wacko:

I personally wish there was a procedure they could do to make sure you dont have another ectopic, OR that there was some way they could "move" the baby from "wherever it is" over to your uterus so you can keep the pregnancy. Unfortunately, even with IVF = you "can" have another ectopic, although the chances of that are really really low. Like 2-3% I think.


----------



## grace10209

Dollybird said:


> Yeh I am.. On cd2 today- about 12 days till O! So excited! Dunno how I'm gonna keep myself calm about it all.. Felt so chilled about things when we weren't allowed to try but now it's upon me I'm starting to feel that excited obsessiveness creeping back up on me again! Xxx


Yup I am with you 100% girl, I am a bit ahead of you as I'll be Oing probably by this weekend or next Monday/Tuesday and its crazy to be "in the game" again so to speak. I am thrilled and excited but also scared to get a bfp again. I think i'll be worried the entire 9 months! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## grace10209

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wanted to share what I learned about Methotrexate when I went through it. I researched, asked questions and...obsessed because the info I collected either conflicted with what the Dr told me or with other info. What I finally determined (with the help of my Dr.) was that long term metho users (used for a variety of different conditions/diseases) were at risk for liver damage and fetal abnormalities due to the prolonged use. As someone stated before the half life is mere hours which means that as long as you have had only one shot it will be out of your system in less than a day(50% will be). Dr's tell you the extremes to protect themselves (and you for that matter).
> My dr (when presented with all that I had found) said she would change how she instructed people. What she learned in school and what is "handed down" as proper precaution is based on long term use. She gave me the go ahead to start as soon as my cycle resumed. Once my hcg was below 50 I started taking prenatals and 4mg of folic acid just for my own sanity.
> A great book to read if you are still struggling to get pregnant (it took me 6 months post ectopic) "Making Babies" by Sami S. David.
> I wish you all the best and send you positive "forever baby"-making vibes!


Congrats on your pregnancy, i see that you are 28 weeks now? that is wonderful!!! :happydance::happydance: so you are totally in the safe zone now! that must be the most amazing feeling! were you terrified the entire first trimester?


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh so informative you ladies are, tell me more:)

Also, so then once AF resumes can I try again or do I have to wait another cycle after that to try?


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> another comment I wanted to share.......the HSG does not help with fertility. Sorry, I hope that doesn't sound negative, but I just wanted to make sure you guys knew that.
> Its a test to determine if your tubes are blocked OR have any type of damage as a result of the ectopic, but it is not a fertility tool so to speak. There are many women that conceive "after" they had the test done but there is no way to know if having the test done did anything to help that happen. The die goes through your tubes, so I guess if you HAD a blockage and the die fixed it, then yes - then you could say it "might" help with fertility......but that would be the only time.
> 
> I know a lot of women credit the HSG for getting them pregnant right away, and I am HOPING AND PRAYING that that happens with me too as I just had it done. but im not counting on it.:wacko:
> 
> I personally wish there was a procedure they could do to make sure you dont have another ectopic, OR that there was some way they could "move" the baby from "wherever it is" over to your uterus so you can keep the pregnancy. Unfortunately, even with IVF = you "can" have another ectopic, although the chances of that are really really low. Like 2-3% I think.

Yes, that's the theory--for those women who had minor blockages in their tubes--I've heard them referred to as "cobwebs," but that's probably not the technical term--forcing the dye through might clear them. As ectopics can be caused by the ovum just getting snagged somewhere, and not a true occlusion, clearing out that debris can be helpful. 

The extent to which an HSG may help prevent another ectopic and/or increase successful conception is indeed very controversial, and likely would only entail slight effects (small percentage improvements, likely not even statistically significant). But every single resource I've read on the topic acknowledges the possibility of improved outcomes, with the caveat that more research is required. 

Will try to find the actual studies later and post them.


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> Ooooh so informative you ladies are, tell me more:)
> 
> Also, so then once AF resumes can I try again or do I have to wait another cycle after that to try?

I've not heard consensus on that! My two doctors were split on that question. One said wait a cycle, the other said you can try once levels are at zero. :shrug:


----------



## Snuffles

Doctor's really should have the same answers, just saying. Well what she told me is that we wait for the levels to be zero and test once a month to make sure they stay zero, but I highly doubt they would be zero and suddenly spike really higher considering my baby has already aborted itself. This gets so confusing:wacko:


----------



## grace10209

Snuffles said:


> Doctor's really should have the same answers, just saying. Well what she told me is that we wait for the levels to be zero and test once a month to make sure they stay zero, but I highly doubt they would be zero and suddenly spike really higher considering my baby has already aborted itself. This gets so confusing:wacko:


Once you hit 0, you are no longer pregnant. So im not sure what she meant :shrug: ......... If you numbers hit 0 and then went up the following month, it would be an entirely new pregnancy. 
My suggestion would be to ask your doc when you can ttc and go by what she/he says.........if you trust them.
You have to trust your MD. and yes, every MD is different. Its hard because Medicine is not a 100% exact science, its not all black and white and there is a lot of gray out there. WHich is why we are all getting slightly different answers. 
My RE said one cycle, I then double checked with my OB and then some docs at my hospital - and I feel comfortable ttc now. its really about what you feel comfortable with. But, i will say, that I would definitly make sure you are on your prenatals for atleast 4 weeks before you ttc again. You agree pbl?


----------



## pbl_ge

I was just writing a response to this, and got an email that you'd responded, too, grace! :haha: 

I think your advice is good. There's SO much information out there these days that it's nearly impossible to wade through and make decisions! Especially regarding pregnancy! Don't I look forward to that quagmire again! (The parenting stuff is even worse!) When I got pregnant I had already made the decision that I would find one or two resources that I really trusted (e.g., the Mayo Clinic book), and not listen to contradictory or dubious sources. I'm not 100% certain of my doctors, but if I were than I would have them as a second source!

I will say that the diversity in opinions in medicine is a reflection of the diversity of opinions in medical research. When a new discovery is made, such as that one doesn't have to wait 6 months to TTC following methotrexate (an old guideline), it takes a while to convince practitioners of that. Also, a new discovery (such as the possibility that you don't have to wait at all) contradicts existing practice and research knowledge, so there's natural skepticism about new (and often somewhat preliminary) findings. 

So the diversity of opinion is good, because it is reflective of advances in knowledge. And it's good that not everyone follows the newest research guidelines, as sometimes those turn out to be bad procedures after further study. It is a real pain in the ass to deal with as a consumer, though! :shrug:

(Who has guessed yet that I'm a researcher? :haha: Not biomedical now, although I used to be!)


----------



## Snuffles

Well the doctor I am seeing now isn't even my regular doctor. I was just handed to her as my primary OBGYN had to go deliver a baby at the time. But I have to have more blood drawn tomorrow and when she calls and if she tells me it's zero I will then ask for a more specific time period for trying again. Because I would love to try again once we move to PA since it will be a bigger place and we can actually afford to have a child.

You're so smart Pbl, I'm a little jealous lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

grace10209 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I wanted to share what I learned about Methotrexate when I went through it. I researched, asked questions and...obsessed because the info I collected either conflicted with what the Dr told me or with other info. What I finally determined (with the help of my Dr.) was that long term metho users (used for a variety of different conditions/diseases) were at risk for liver damage and fetal abnormalities due to the prolonged use. As someone stated before the half life is mere hours which means that as long as you have had only one shot it will be out of your system in less than a day(50% will be). Dr's tell you the extremes to protect themselves (and you for that matter).
> My dr (when presented with all that I had found) said she would change how she instructed people. What she learned in school and what is "handed down" as proper precaution is based on long term use. She gave me the go ahead to start as soon as my cycle resumed. Once my hcg was below 50 I started taking prenatals and 4mg of folic acid just for my own sanity.
> A great book to read if you are still struggling to get pregnant (it took me 6 months post ectopic) "Making Babies" by Sami S. David.
> I wish you all the best and send you positive "forever baby"-making vibes!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy, i see that you are 28 weeks now? that is wonderful!!! :happydance::happydance: so you are totally in the safe zone now! that must be the most amazing feeling! were you terrified the entire first trimester?Click to expand...

I am in a "safer" zone than I was at the beginning but I still worry. I worry about going in to labour early, things that could affect the development of my baby, if delivery will go safely...I could go on. I think once you have experienced any type of loss in pregnancy you live in fear. 
I have had 6 ultrasounds, tons of bloodwork, multiple visits to the dr/midwife/specialist and the list goes on but she is still in there and bouncing around looking healthy and developing well. I wish that each and every one of you gets your desired forever baby with no complications. I know it seems like forever when you are trying (each day feels like a month) but it will happen eventually. 
I know this is a thread meant to have no pregnant ladies on here so I'm popping back out as quickly as I came but my thoughts are with all of you :hugs:.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

I'm excited to report that my levels are ALMOST 0!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I got tested yesterday and they're at 24.5, down from 2000 four weeks ago. :happydance: I haven't had a real bleed yet, although as some of you know I had very heavy cramping and spotting for a few days. I'm assuming that the bleeding will happen soon, but it's hard to be sure since I was told my lining was thin (normal, non-pregnant thin) 4 weeks ago. God only knows what's going on in this regard. Anyway, at this point, I gotta get AF, gotta get the HSG, and then I'm ready to TTC again!

How are all of you?

(Btw, ReadynWaiting, I definitely appreciated your input, even if this is a thread for those still TTC!)


----------



## Snuffles

Yay!!!!:headspin::happydance::bunny::yipee::wohoo: I'm so happy for you sweetie, you're getting very close :)

I forgot to update in here that Wednesday I found out my levels are at zero:D now we're just waiting on AF.


----------



## pbl_ge

Cheers, Snuffles! We're at the same stage!


----------



## grace10209

Yay for both of you!! Tomorrow is cd10 so we are gonna start bd'ing every other day tomorrow!! Woohooo 

Praying for my rainbow baby and a bfp in early November !!

You guys start your prenatals again?


----------



## Snuffles

Wooooooo :D

We're hoping for a November/December bfp and this time I'm not telling family til after the first appointment or 12 weeks.

I started my prenatals on Wednesday, because the doctor said it was fine to start again.


----------



## grace10209

That's great- I was told you want to be back on them for 4weeks before ttc (well that's the safer) as you know some woman don't even start them until they know they are pregnant! Yikes!

Hope we all get our healthy bfp's together!! 

Yay!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Still no sign of AF. Never in my life have I wished to see her so badly lol


----------



## pbl_ge

Argh, Snuffles--I hope she shows soon! :witch: I THINK I just started the real bleed, but only time will tell. It may be spotting, still. I've been spotting almost continuously for about two months! :wacko: 

And I definitely agree--no one will be told until after the first scan, and then most won't hear a thing until the second trimester. 

Grace, are you temping? I'm guessing not, based on your charts. Do you think you've O'ed yet?

:hi: to anyone else reading!


----------



## Snuffles

The best birthday gift this year would be to see AF :) Ooooh let's hope it's the real bleed for you. That's what we're hoping for right?


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> The best birthday gift this year would be to see AF :) Ooooh let's hope it's the real bleed for you. That's what we're hoping for right?

Yes, indeed! When's your bday?


----------



## Snuffles

Oh okay, then I'm hoping :D my birthday is on the 28th :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Argh. I spoke too soon. Just a bit of heavy spotting that has now returned to light spotting. Bring on the :witch:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Come on witchy witchy witchy, you know you want to :D


----------



## grace10209

Lol you guys are funny, pbl bleeding before you hit 0 doesn't count as AF, well at least according to my RE. They said while going down its not AF .....
But from what I remember you are very close and will hit 0 probably this week! And then AF will come shortly after! I'm sure of it! 

Snuffles, she usually comes within 30days of hitting 0 so I'm sure soon! Isn't it wierd hoping shell come?

Good luck and praying we all get our rainbow bfp's by Xmas!!


----------



## Snuffles

30 days?!?!?! Ugh that is so long lol


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> Lol you guys are funny, pbl bleeding before you hit 0 doesn't count as AF, well at least according to my RE. They said while going down its not AF .....
> But from what I remember you are very close and will hit 0 probably this week! And then AF will come shortly after! I'm sure of it!
> 
> Snuffles, she usually comes within 30days of hitting 0 so I'm sure soon! Isn't it wierd hoping shell come?
> 
> Good luck and praying we all get our rainbow bfp's by Xmas!!

Since I went from 500 to 24 in a week, I'm assuming I'm at 0 now, 4 days later. Maybe it's presumptuous of me, but if I'm not there I'm damn close, so I'm waiting for AF any day now. :coffee:

I echo Snuffles' thought: 30 days?!?!?!?!??!?!?! Snuffles, when did you hit 0? 

Grace, I need to check out your journal to see what's going on! Are you in the TWW yet?


----------



## Snuffles

Wednesday :D although it could have been anytime from the 11th-17th since they waited a week in between blood draws.


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hi Ladies, 

Just read through your thread, and I must say that it was like reading my own journal! 
My story: I had an ectopic in Feb. 2009, and unfortunately I didn't realize what was happening, it was my 1st pregnancy, and on some instinctual level I knew something was terribly wrong when I began having horrible abdominal pains. When I went to the ER, they diagnosed me with an ectopic, and rushed me into emergency surgery. I lost my right tube along with my little angel.
Well, Dh and I are finally ready to start TTC, and I can tell you that i'm a nervous wreck! I had a preconception visit with my OB-GYN, and that has helped tremendously, she has a plan in place to begin early monitoring as soon as I get a BFP. 
So all that's left to do is to BD, when i'm "O". I'm just coming off Nuvaring, so not sure how that will affect my cycle, and when I "O". But just finishing with AF now, so now i'll monitor my CM to determine when i'm. "O".

I would like to join your forum- I have a lot in common with you ladies!

Praying for lots and lots of :dust:, and for sticky babies that stick to the right place this time. :happydance:


----------



## Snuffles

Welcome:flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Ty!!! I'm a TN native. I'm from Chattanooga, but lived in Nashville for several years in my twenties.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies,

I had MTX on June 22nd, had a Laparoscopy 1 week later, my levels went to 0 about 6 weeks after MTX, we deliberatly avoided the fertile week last cycle as we got engaged that month and our having our party this month before AF is due so i will be trying this cycle, it seems as though your waiting forever for levels to hit 0 and to try again after MTX but it does go quite quick, i got a little ticker that was counting down the days until i could TTC Again  it has now been 4 months since MTX and iv had 3 cycles of AF so im happy to ttc again! xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Cath, and good luck to you this cycle! :hi: 

It DOES seem like you're waiting forever! My last menstrual cycle, which resulted in my BFP, was in JULY!!! I'd love to get the ticker, but at this point it all depends on which the :witch: decides to show up!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i just counted 12 weeks from the date of MTX and done my ticker for then, it gave me something to look forward to lol!!

Well i had a BFP in March which ended in MC in April - BFP in May and Ectopic in June, it feels like i havent been pregnant for agesssssssssssssssssssssssss and my best friend had a baby boy Thursday and hes made me sooooooooooooooooo broody!! xx


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Yes once you hit 0 then AF will come anytime after, but within 30 days. some women its 10 days, others 15, others 25, just depends. 

Here's to hoping you all hit 0 quickly, do you guys all plan to ttc after that first AF? 

Im waiting to O still. should be anyday now. So much waiting............:wacko:
waiting for AF, waiting to O, waiting in 2ww, waiting for blood results once you get bfp, waiting waiting waiting. GUESS I need to really learn patience, If all this WAITING is going to get me to have my little healthy rainbow then its worth it.

OY :dohh:


----------



## Snuffles

I plan to try again after AF decides to show up, which I'm still waiting on!!! I SEE YOU START TO APPEAR ON THE TP AND THEN YOU JUST LEAVE!!!!! COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Snuffles said:


> I plan to try again after AF decides to show up, which I'm still waiting on!!! I SEE YOU START TO APPEAR ON THE TP AND THEN YOU JUST LEAVE!!!!! COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!

LMAO! its enough to drive you crazy isn't it???? I am with you girl :wacko:
Its crazy but once you have gone through a loss, EVERY SINGLE STEP is waiting and difficult
waiting for AF
waiting to O
waiting in 2ww
waiting after you get bfp for blood draw
waiting for results (OMG those days are the worst!)
waiting for next blood draw
waiting for us
OY !!! :nope:

I always said I wanted to have two children, but im not so sure I could go through this whole pregnancy thing again. LOL and Im not even pregnant yet>! Maybe I will change my mind once I have a healthy little one and a GOOD pregnancy experience! oh I hope so! 

I hope AF comes for you, right now im waiting to O! :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Oh my that is a lot of waiting:wacko:

I went to the restroom yesterday and saw blood in my underwear, and I got all excited just to figure out I cut myself shaving:growlmad:

Well one benefit of having gone through this is that once I find out I'm pregnant again I tell the doctor and we get an early scan to make sure baby is in the right spot which will give me peace even if it is just a sac and pole at the time.


----------



## pbl_ge

LOL, Grace! Did you notice you didn't even include the waiting AFTER the u/s? :haha: Doesn't NINE MONTHS at this point seem like it will be impossible?!


----------



## Tybabydreams

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome, Ty!!! I'm a TN native. I'm from Chattanooga, but lived in Nashville for several years in my twenties.

Hey pbl,

DH and I LOVE Chattanooga!! It's our default getaway!! We're actually thinking of moving up that way (or Northern Georgia) next year some time. 
Nashville is cool too, though:winkwink: Glad to meet a fellow Tennessean (think I spelled that right).


----------



## Tybabydreams

grace10209 said:


> Snuffles said:
> 
> 
> I plan to try again after AF decides to show up, which I'm still waiting on!!! I SEE YOU START TO APPEAR ON THE TP AND THEN YOU JUST LEAVE!!!!! COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO! its enough to drive you crazy isn't it???? I am with you girl :wacko:
> Its crazy but once you have gone through a loss, EVERY SINGLE STEP is waiting and difficult
> waiting for AF
> waiting to O
> waiting in 2ww
> waiting after you get bfp for blood draw
> waiting for results (OMG those days are the worst!)
> waiting for next blood draw
> waiting for us
> OY !!! :nope:
> 
> I always said I wanted to have two children, but im not so sure I could go through this whole pregnancy thing again. LOL and Im not even pregnant yet>! Maybe I will change my mind once I have a healthy little one and a GOOD pregnancy experience! oh I hope so!
> 
> I hope AF comes for you, right now im waiting to O! :haha:Click to expand...


Hey Grace, That is soooo true. I had these dreams of having about 3 or 4 kids. But after losing my angel to ectopic, I'm just hoping for one healthy rainbow baby. Once I get my one, then I'll start thinking about a second maybe, but that almost makes me feel guilty thinking about having a second or third child, like I'm being greedy, as if I should be happy if I'm able to have one baby. Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## grace10209

Tybabydreams said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffles said:
> 
> 
> I plan to try again after AF decides to show up, which I'm still waiting on!!! I SEE YOU START TO APPEAR ON THE TP AND THEN YOU JUST LEAVE!!!!! COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO! its enough to drive you crazy isn't it???? I am with you girl :wacko:
> Its crazy but once you have gone through a loss, EVERY SINGLE STEP is waiting and difficult
> waiting for AF
> waiting to O
> waiting in 2ww
> waiting after you get bfp for blood draw
> waiting for results (OMG those days are the worst!)
> waiting for next blood draw
> waiting for us
> OY !!! :nope:
> 
> I always said I wanted to have two children, but im not so sure I could go through this whole pregnancy thing again. LOL and Im not even pregnant yet>! Maybe I will change my mind once I have a healthy little one and a GOOD pregnancy experience! oh I hope so!
> 
> I hope AF comes for you, right now im waiting to O! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Grace, That is soooo true. I had these dreams of having about 3 or 4 kids. But after losing my angel to ectopic, I'm just hoping for one healthy rainbow baby. Once I get my one, then I'll start thinking about a second maybe, but that almost makes me feel guilty thinking about having a second or third child, like I'm being greedy, as if I should be happy if I'm able to have one baby. Does anyone else feel that way?Click to expand...

Yes, i do feel that way. LIke once I get my bfp, if preg goes smoothly and baby is born 100% fine, i will be soooooooooooo greatful and I think i might feel that way too. Greedy for not being satisfied with the ONE gift from god. Its just a whole different world going through this - 
so many people haven't got a clue and pregnancy is just SO DIFFERENT for them......than it is for those that have lost. oh well


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> LOL, Grace! Did you notice you didn't even include the waiting AFTER the u/s? :haha: Doesn't NINE MONTHS at this point seem like it will be impossible?!

Yes it sooooooo does pbl. I can't even imagine. each day seems to take hours - 9 months will be quite trying :wacko::wacko:
THANK GOD for this site and that we all have it for therapy. :haha::haha:

I admit, I do read a lot of the PAL journals, they help me. See stories of women that do make it through and DO get their healthy little ones, they make me smile :winkwink:


----------



## pbl_ge

Tybabydreams said:


> Hey Grace, That is soooo true. I had these dreams of having about 3 or 4 kids. But after losing my angel to ectopic, I'm just hoping for one healthy rainbow baby. Once I get my one, then I'll start thinking about a second maybe, but that almost makes me feel guilty thinking about having a second or third child, like I'm being greedy, as if I should be happy if I'm able to have one baby. Does anyone else feel that way?

Absolutely! Especially since I don't know how much more I'm going to have to suffer before we get the rainbow baby. At this point, I'm really not sure that I could go through the whole process again already, and there may be worse coming up! The good news is that I've always been interested in adoption. my plan at this point is to adopt #2, and possibly #1 depending on how the next six months go. 



Tybabydreams said:


> DH and I LOVE Chattanooga!! It's our default getaway!! We're actually thinking of moving up that way (or Northern Georgia) next year some time.
> Nashville is cool too, though:winkwink: Glad to meet a fellow Tennessean (think I spelled that right).

Yay! :happydance: I love East TN--where are you now? Sadly, my parents--the only relatives I have left in the area--are moving in the spring. Both my brother and I are in the northeast, and they want to be closer to us. It will be very weird to have no connection there! I have a several-year-old dream of going back to a wilderness area on the TN/NC border (Joyce Kilmer) and finishing a backpacking trip that I attempted years ago (one person got sick) before they leave. I guess I'm saying that I hope to attempt a 5 day backpacking trip several months pregnant next May. Hmmm...does that sound sane?



grace10209 said:


> Yes it sooooooo does pbl. I can't even imagine. each day seems to take hours - 9 months will be quite trying :wacko::wacko:
> THANK GOD for this site and that we all have it for therapy. :haha::haha:
> 
> I admit, I do read a lot of the PAL journals, they help me. See stories of women that do make it through and DO get their healthy little ones, they make me smile :winkwink:

Amen! I don't go to any of the pregnancy forums, though. You're very brave to be able to! I pretty much only look at TTCAL and a couple of threads (e.g., TTC #1 after 35) with a standing group of gals. I don't think I'll ever step...mouse into the regular pregnancy forums again.

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## grace10209

ohhhhhhhhh ttc#1 after 35 sounds right up my alley! seeing im 36 :wacko:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey, new here. I was pointed in this direction after I wrote up my own thread. 

In my siggy you'll see my MC dates. I had methotrexate with my ectopic. My levels reached 0 the 15th. 

I've been wanting to AF to show up so that I can have the ONE normal cycle my RE wants and then start again the cycle after that. I just really want my AF to start. I called my RE to see if they could just give me meds to jumpstart it, but I'm wondering if waiting is better? 

I feel like AF is coming soon. I'm moody, emotional, eating like a horse!! :( I feel like all my PMS symptoms are there but there is no AF. 

what should I expect?


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: Casey!

Grace, the thread is here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...886-ttc-1st-child-35-a-1530.html#post22438927
It's the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Well AF has decided to grace me with her presence :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> Well AF has decided to grace me with her presence :)

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
Yay, snuffles!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Yay snuffles! Now are you going to ttc when you O? How long have u been back on your folic acid?

Yay!!!!! Yay for AF!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm not sure if I will. I mean I would like to, but I can wait. I've been back on folic acid for a week. Well in my vitamin anyway.


----------



## grace10209

You might want to ask your doc what they think, as you know, every doc will give you a different answer, but i was told you should be on folic for 4 weeks before ttc.


----------



## Snuffles

I know I know, but just think if I fall next month, by the time I find out I'm pregnant I'll have almost four weeks worth :blush:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Doc cleared me for Provera to get AF started. I'm going to wait until Saturday to start taking it. Only because he said my progesterone indicates that I did ovulate and I'd rather it happen naturally than forced. 

I'm impatient, but isn't natural better than nothing? 

I just really want to be pregnant before the end of the year. DH is going to training for the Navy sometime between March and September. The closer to the september the more likely. I just want him there for some of the time.


----------



## pbl_ge

Regarding folic acid, when in doubt, get a blood test! I'm not planning on worrying about it because my diet is extremely rich in FA. Recent (prior) blood tests showed very respectable levels. I know the theory is that MTX interacts with FA to deplete stores, but I gather that that theory was somewhat disproved, which is why they no longer insist on the 3 month wait. 

Am I talking out of my derriere? :haha: Yes, probably!

Casey, how long have you been waiting for AF? It's great that you think you ovulated! Did you TTC this month?

And Snuffles, I've heard that the first AF can be pretty awful. How are you feeling? 

And, Grace, did you think you o'ed yet? (You should put a link to your journal in your sig so you're easier to stalk!)

I'm beginning to think there's really something wrong with me. This whole time I've had minor cramps and twinges on the wrong side--I was stunned with they said it was the right side, as I would have put money on the left. Well, it's been getting worse, not better. Not sure if I should make a separate appt, or just wait for the HSG and accompanying visits. 

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Snuffles

Well I'm not worried about the folic acid thing, because I stopped taking them max for a week, so I think my supply is still good. Plus I eat lots of food with folic acid so again not worried.

I feel pretty good actually, minus my bowels. They have been kind of painful since AF started.


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Regarding folic acid, when in doubt, get a blood test! I'm not planning on worrying about it because my diet is extremely rich in FA. Recent (prior) blood tests showed very respectable levels. I know the theory is that MTX interacts with FA to deplete stores, but I gather that that theory was somewhat disproved, which is why they no longer insist on the 3 month wait.
> 
> Am I talking out of my derriere? :haha: Yes, probably!
> 
> Casey, how long have you been waiting for AF? It's great that you think you ovulated! Did you TTC this month?
> 
> And Snuffles, I've heard that the first AF can be pretty awful. How are you feeling?
> 
> And, Grace, did you think you o'ed yet? (You should put a link to your journal in your sig so you're easier to stalk!)
> 
> I'm beginning to think there's really something wrong with me. This whole time I've had minor cramps and twinges on the wrong side--I was stunned with they said it was the right side, as I would have put money on the left. Well, it's been getting worse, not better. Not sure if I should make a separate appt, or just wait for the HSG and accompanying visits.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to you all!

You are funny pbl, when do you go for another beta check? what about the HSG, is it scheduled yet? Mine wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Let me know if you have any questions on that! 
i'll put my journal in my siggy good idea. Today is cd16 for me. i'll update journal but O should be anyday! Im SO ready! 

Im so excited for all of us that we made it through the storm and now we are going to have our rainbow babies :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Ok, how do I link my journal and have it say "my journal" in my signature for people to click on ?? TX!:dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> You are funny pbl, when do you go for another beta check? what about the HSG, is it scheduled yet? Mine wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Let me know if you have any questions on that!
> i'll put my journal in my siggy good idea. Today is cd16 for me. i'll update journal but O should be anyday! Im SO ready!
> 
> Im so excited for all of us that we made it through the storm and now we are going to have our rainbow babies :happydance:

At this point they told me just to take a HPT--maybe they'll do a blood test later, but she didn't mention it. I was already below the sensitivity of their office tests a week ago (which from a measurement standpoint meansmy HCG was indistinguishable from 0). I'm scared to take the HPT, though! It's partly because I only have one test left (I was never a big tester), and I was saving it for the next time I'm TTC with promising signs. :cry:

Err....not wholly certain how to link your journal as you describe. I'd recommend the help forum, as you'll get quick answers there, Also possible your Q has already been asked.


----------



## Snuffles

I forgot how I did it in mine :wacko:


----------



## grace10209

Im sorry pbl, i thought you said you were at 25 the last draw, my RE made me keep going back til I hit 2, as they said anything under 3 is negative. 
I am sure you are at 0 now anyway! yay

ya, i looked in FAQ and couldn't find it, i'll look somemore.


----------



## Snuffles

Well here is the code for mine, you can copy it and then just paste the url of your journal where mine is to make it yours and change the color if you want


 [= "https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1143533-snuffles-journey-ttc.html#post20613025"] [/URL]​
In front of the = make sure you type URL though. Oh and the blank space between the size thing is where you type your "My Journal"


----------



## grace10209

Thanks will try tomorrow when on pc, on iPhone now


----------



## Snuffles

You're welcome:flower:

I also forgot to mention to you ladies that this period has been more mucusy. Like along the lines of a period mixed with EWCM.


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> You're welcome:flower:
> 
> I also forgot to mention to you ladies that this period has been more mucusy. Like along the lines of a period mixed with EWCM.

I've heard that's typical. Strange, isn't it??


----------



## Snuffles

It's a little strange, but nothing I can't handle. Last night AF began to taper off and I was sad because that meant it was only three days long, but she came back and got me while I was in the shower so we're on day four. Hopefully it's four days like it was before.


----------



## grace10209

Snuffles said:


> Well here is the code for mine, you can copy it and then just paste the url of your journal where mine is to make it yours and change the color if you want
> 
> 
> [= "https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1143533-snuffles-journey-ttc.html#post20613025"] [/URL]​
> In front of the = make sure you type URL though. Oh and the blank space between the size thing is where you type your "My Journal"

OMG thanks, I got it but I can't get it to just say "My Journal" - I can't find where you mean when you say "the blank space between the size thing is where you type your "my journal? - where is that?? lol :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

Okay! Got it. Use this:

 My journal [ / url]

But take out *all the spaces*. If you want the types to be another color or bold or whatever, just highlight the whole thing and click the icons above. 

Glad AF has stuck around, Snuffles! Still waiting here..... :coffee:


----------



## grace10209

Thanks pbl! At RE now ......

Snuffles,
Are you gonna ttc when you O in a few weeks?


----------



## Snuffles

Lol sorry I'm terrible at helping without being there to show people.

Well AF has left, and now we wait I guess lol.

Grace: We're going for a NTNP this cycle with us moving and all. I don't want to be all stressed about trying to catch the egg AND moving. So if it happens woohoo! and if not, then we try next month :)


----------



## grace10209

PBL, yay! AND I DID IT!!!

Thank you so much! :thumbup:

snuffles,
I think thats great about just concentrating on moving and not adding to your stress. Are you guys moving to a house, condo, or apartment?

AFM< 
RE told me to take my trigger shot today, so O will be tomorrow!!!
We have bd'd today and the last 2 days, and we will bd for the next 3!!!

praying for that bfp and a healthy little rainbow baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![-o&lt;


----------



## Snuffles

Looks like AF has come back for a bit, oh well.

We'll be moving into FIL's house, while we work on ours.


----------



## pbl_ge

Just went to the doc's to see about weird pain on the left (non-ectopic) side. They couldn't see anything, and they theorized that I've had referred pain (from the right to the left) this whole time. Weird, huh? :shrug:

They also said I'm about to ovulate. I'm THINK I'm sure that trying to catch that egg would be a bad idea..............


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and their pregnancy test was negative, finally!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Unfortunately yes, it would be a bad idea but wooooo for the negative test!!!!


----------



## grace10209

You will be able to try soon enough pbl!!

I am officially in the 2ww - omg
I have a preg blood test scheduled for nov 13th
Soooo excited but yet so afraid, only you ladies can understand what I mean....


----------



## Snuffles

I'm so scared to be pregnant again. Yes I know it's normal, but I had no idea I could be this scared. I'm so worried about it to the point that I probably won't put up a ticker until I know baby is good:/


----------



## grace10209

yup, I hear you girl.........


----------



## Snuffles

It sucks that I'm so scared


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> It sucks that I'm so scared

It suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure does! I think that's one of the worst things about a m/c, particularly if you've never had a baby before, is that it makes the whole thing more clinical and painful, and less transcendent and joyful. And I totally hear you about the ticker, too. Definitely no ticker for me until at least the first healthy scan, and even then I'll be putting it in a spoiler, like this.


Spoiler
I don't have anything particularly exciting to put in a spoiler, so I'll just put my poor, confused FF chart here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3da656/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

On other TTC threads I frequent, it's the norm to put all pergnancy-related info inside a spoiler so that no one has to get upset when visiting TTC forums. 

In other news, it's very exciting that you're in the TWW, Grace! :dust:


----------



## Snuffles

Yup, and instead of being happy I'll be terrified in my first trimester. And any sight of blood, forget about it I'll probably freak the hell out. And yeah my baby related tickers will definitely be going into a spoiler next time around.

My FF chart is sad too. It's saying I ovulate 24 days in a row. Do you know how fast I would run out of eggs if that was true?!?!?! I've always wondered why fertility apps don't have a miscarriage option. Yes I know it's sad, but it would help your chart not go all crazy.


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> My FF chart is sad too. It's saying I ovulate 24 days in a row. Do you know how fast I would run out of eggs if that was true?!?!?! I've always wondered why fertility apps don't have a miscarriage option. Yes I know it's sad, but it would help your chart not go all crazy.

:saywhat: Why does it think you've o'ed 24 days in a row? 

FF does have some overrides, such as what I used here to merge three different charts together, separated by default because I reported bleeding. Probably should have been even more--I reported spotting some days that probably should have been "light." It would be nice if it didn't keep talking to me about ovulation and pregnancy chances, but that might be asking too much. When you search their charts, you have the option of seeing m/c charts.


----------



## grace10209

Yup, Im excited to be in the 2ww but im honestly scared to get my bfp, and i know those first few beta tests are going to be sooo scary.

I get them done at 7a, and then I have to go sit at work and wait for the results, those days are torture and each minute seems to last an hour. :wacko:

BUT, i need to think positive, I can't focus on the worry, I can't focus on the "what if's" - I need to be postive and if I do get my bfp, I need to be excited and happy and be THANKFUL for each day that I am pregnant.


----------



## Snuffles

Definitely agree.


----------



## pbl_ge

How is everyone? Grace, you're in the TWW--how are you feeling? And Snuffles, are you gearing up for O?

Nothing new for me, I'm afraid. According to my scan, I likely O'ed this week, so I've got two more before AF. :coffee:


----------



## Snuffles

I think so, but I don't know to be honest. If I'm still on a 24 day cycle then I should be in two days, but if not I have no idea:shrug:

How are you lovely?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Im doing ok, barely, Im actually going kind of nutty. I am cd27 and 8dpo today.
I have been having lots of wierd symptoms - 
bloating, wierd twinges and pulling feeling in my lower abs (BUT) its on BOTH sides so I am praying that "IF" I am pregnant that this means it is not another ectopic.
also, TMI, the other day, i think 5dpo I had some CM that was white, no odor but it was a lot, or a lot for me as I never get cm really. SO I thought that was odd.
I feel bloated and fat. 
I have my blood test scheduled for one week from today! OMG how am I going to make it another week. I promised myself I would NOT test at home. :haha:
its VERY VERY VERY difficult. :wacko::wacko:

how are you guys?


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hey ladies. Can I join you please?

I had an ectopic a couple of years ago which resulted in me losing one of my tubes (was scary as they thought it might be a miscarriage until it suddenly ruptured the tube and I lost 2 pints of blood, which meant I was technically bleeding to death).

Anyway, that relationship ended shortly after and now 2 years down the line I am happy and settled with my current OH and we are TTC no 1. No idea how much harder it is to conceive with only one tube, but I know that I have no other issues with fertility (other tube was quite healthy apparently and fell preg first time of TTC with the ectopic) and OH has no issues either. Have been NTNP for 4 cycles and TTC (without temping/charting) for 4 cycles. Now 4dpo in cycle number 9 (5th TTC).

Am thinking it will take me 12 months at least due to only having the one tube so not stressing too much yet, although I would love a baba right now. Sooooo broody these past couple of months.


----------



## grace10209

yes of course you can join us. Plenty of women get bfp's and have healthy little ones with only one tube! some women (through ivf) have babies with NO tubes.

you can do it!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Well looks like I'm not going to have a 24 day cycle and if so I'll have the shortest LP ever. We're on CD 14 and no sign of ovulation. Ovuview has me pegged to in six days, but I don't know. This sucks :/


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> Im doing ok, barely, Im actually going kind of nutty. I am cd27 and 8dpo today.
> I have been having lots of wierd symptoms -
> bloating, wierd twinges and pulling feeling in my lower abs (BUT) its on BOTH sides so I am praying that "IF" I am pregnant that this means it is not another ectopic.
> also, TMI, the other day, i think 5dpo I had some CM that was white, no odor but it was a lot, or a lot for me as I never get cm really. SO I thought that was odd.
> I feel bloated and fat.
> I have my blood test scheduled for one week from today! OMG how am I going to make it another week. I promised myself I would NOT test at home. :haha:
> its VERY VERY VERY difficult. :wacko::wacko:
> 
> how are you guys?

Ooooooh! This sounds really promising, Grace! So exciting! 



miss_kseniya said:


> Hey ladies. Can I join you please?
> 
> I had an ectopic a couple of years ago which resulted in me losing one of my tubes (was scary as they thought it might be a miscarriage until it suddenly ruptured the tube and I lost 2 pints of blood, which meant I was technically bleeding to death).
> 
> Anyway, that relationship ended shortly after and now 2 years down the line I am happy and settled with my current OH and we are TTC no 1. No idea how much harder it is to conceive with only one tube, but I know that I have no other issues with fertility (other tube was quite healthy apparently and fell preg first time of TTC with the ectopic) and OH has no issues either. Have been NTNP for 4 cycles and TTC (without temping/charting) for 4 cycles. Now 4dpo in cycle number 9 (5th TTC).
> 
> Am thinking it will take me 12 months at least due to only having the one tube so not stressing too much yet, although I would love a baba right now. Sooooo broody these past couple of months.

Ugh, that sounds awful, Miss. Sorry you had to go through that. :hugs: I hope you get another BFP quickly!



Snuffles said:


> Well looks like I'm not going to have a 24 day cycle and if so I'll have the shortest LP ever. We're on CD 14 and no sign of ovulation. Ovuview has me pegged to in six days, but I don't know. This sucks :/

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Apparently it's really common to have an an-O cycle right after. 24 is super short, so maybe this cycle will just be a teensy bit long. 

AFM, I THINK I o'ed in recent days, but it's hard to be sure. We avoided BDing at that time, since I haven't had the HSG. FF thinks I'm 3 dpo, but I think I'm at least 7--it depends on where the coverline is drawn. So, still waiting for me. :coffee:


----------



## Snuffles

I loved my 24 day cycles, ovulated halfway through lol easy as pie, but now I dunno. My app says that I'll be at 33 days now but I doubt it.


----------



## grace10209

I hope you all get your bfp's soon guys. me included. LOL

I am exhausted tonight. going to go to bed soon and its 6pm - lmfao

im praying for a miracle this month, miracle bfp and my rainbow baby.

i have these wierd twinges and pulls on both sides of my lower abdomen. 

maybe im imaging all these things just cause i want it so badly. who knows!
one week from right now, i'll know for sure.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks for the nice welcome girls. It's helpful to be amongst people who have been through an ectopic too as you all know what it feels like and how stressful it is. I'm almost dreading getting a BFP again as I know I will be unable to relax through the first few weeks until an early scan shows it's safe and I think I will probably be stressed for the remainder of the pregnancy too.

I'm 5dpo today and no symptoms which is totally normal for me. Am stupidly constipated with loads of trapped wind though which is annoying as it's uncomfortable. Would love BFP before 2012 ends if I can, as bubba would be born around the time I turn 32 then.

Grace, pulling feelings are a good sign, no?

Pbl_ge, is FF charting normally that unsure or is it because the ectopic has messed the chart up?


----------



## grace10209

Everything I have read, they are a good signs. But I dont want to get my hopes up too high. :haha::haha: lol too late for that I guess!

Tuesday can't come quick enough. and yes we all feel that way. the bfp will be exciting and terrifying all at once. Waiting for those first betas and then US will be tough................

but, its what we need to do to get our little ones. :thumbup:


----------



## traceyAndLee

hello, girls 
can i pop in and out of here ever now an then to see how your all getin on im still trying after my ept 7/8months ago now 

best of lcuk to u all xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Tracey! You and that kitten can come by whenever you'd like! Sorry to hear about what you've been through. This is not a good club to have to join. :(

And Miss, it's definitely the ectopic that's making things difficult for FF! My temps have been all over the place, and I think I O'ed right around when my HCG hit zero, so some of the temps that comprise the baseline are higher than typical for a FP. Who knows? I'd just really, really like to get the :witch:. I'm not really certain when levels hit 0, so I don't know when I'll get to see her. :grr:

When will you be testing, Miss?

:hugs: to all....


----------



## traceyAndLee

i have 2 cats love them so much there shud be a pic on my profil of a black cat to, there my babys :) 
so were goin to try a lil bit more this time have not bin tryin as such just getin on with it, so i wen out and got help in hope this helps put heheh  
cd7 i got eveining primrose oil some B6 B12 Selenium and Vit C and to top that of i got some Robitussin to help me out this time im goin full out this month and not bin tryin that much justgeting on with it defo tryin this time hehe  and about 60 ov test in mail :D 

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Snuffles

Welcome to the group(it's bittersweet to say).

OPKs have been my best friend and I'm going without them this month as I only have 15 left:cry:

Still waiting for something to happen:roll: I had terrible pain in my uterus this morning it was so bad that moving at all made it 10x worse. Luckily it has gone away though. I have no idea why it happened.


----------



## miss_kseniya

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome, Tracey! You and that kitten can come by whenever you'd like! Sorry to hear about what you've been through. This is not a good club to have to join. :(
> 
> And Miss, it's definitely the ectopic that's making things difficult for FF! My temps have been all over the place, and I think I O'ed right around when my HCG hit zero, so some of the temps that comprise the baseline are higher than typical for a FP. Who knows? I'd just really, really like to get the :witch:. I'm not really certain when levels hit 0, so I don't know when I'll get to see her. :grr:
> 
> When will you be testing, Miss?
> 
> :hugs: to all....

This will probably be the only time you are actually wanting the witch to appear!

I try not to until witchy is a couple of days late unless I have really strong symptoms (I don't normally, but a couple of times have thought maybe so tested). Planning on holding on until 18th as that's when I'm due.

How about everyone else, when are you all testing?


----------



## grace10209

I have a blood test scheduled for next week. Im freaking dieing waiting though. 

I promised myself i would not test at home. Today is cd30 and im 11dpo. 

Its soooooo tough to not test. lol

Praying we all get our bfp's!


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh I hope it's positive! Still not sure if I've ovulated or not, but OH continue to DTD anyway.


----------



## AllieK

Hi, everyone! I'm Allie and I'd like to join, too! My full long version story is posted in the other TTC after metho page. 

Short version: BFP 9/26/12 at 4weeks +2 days; hcg: 64
-bleeding at 5 weeks; hcg only 97 (figured I was miscarrying)
-5weeks+2 days; hcg 72 (going down)
-6weeks: ultrasound shows dark mass near right Fallopian tube; hcg went up to 117!! Classic red flags for ectopic. :(

Methotrexate shot that same day: 10/8/12 ; 6 weeks LMP 

I bled for 2.5 weeks. Bleeding stopped around 10/23/12

Thankfully, hcg numbers decreased and last blood draw was 10/29/12 and was >2....so I was cleared! I saw EWCM later that week on 11/1 and 11/2. I felt I pain as well! So, I feel like my cycle is coming back! Waiting for AF.

Dr. said to wait three months. Either end of December or wait until January.

I'm nervous, but excited!!


----------



## AllieK

Oops, it was my LEFT side, not right.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Allie, and welcome! So sorry you have to be here, but we're happy for your company! Glad your process went quickly and smoothly. The limbo period seems like a long time, but it will be over before you know it and you can TTC again. Personally, I've been enjoying the period of guilt-free wine drinking! :wine: Yummy!

And Grace, I'll be keeping LOTS of fingers crossed--keep us posted!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Hi there Allie :wave:

Well ladies I woke up this morning to lots of watery CM, so we're getting close!!!!


----------



## grace10209

thats great snuffles! keep up the bding! woooohooo
fingers crossed for you!

and welcome ali. there is lots of support here! :)

we are all going to get our bfp with our rainbow babies and our stories will give encouragement to new women on here. I know those stories helped me get through when I was going through it.


----------



## AllieK

Hi, everyone!!! I'm posting while sitting outside my 2 1/2 year olds bedroom....hoping he will fall asleep soon. I hope it's not insensitive of me to say I have a 5 yr old little girl and a 2 (almost three) yr old boy. I'm so thankful I was able to have them. 

If anything, I hope it might be an encouragement story. My first two pregnancies ended in miscarriage....I was so worried I'd never be able to have a baby.....but, I was on progesterone suppositories and took 1 low dose aspirin everyday with my third pregnancy and carried my girl to 34 weeks and 5 days. With my son, I did the same thing and carried to 36 weeks and 6 days.

I had preterm labor with both and had to be on bed rest from 30 weeks to 36 weeks with James, but it worked! So, my pregnancies are not easy....but it's worth it, right?!?

I hope that encourages you ladies that you WILL have your forever babies. The road can be a hard one, but you can do it!

We are trying for one more, so we will see. I'm hoping the ectopic was just bad luck.

Snuffles, are you trying this cycle?!?!? 

Grace you are so brave to wait for your blood test!!

Pb---you are right, the limbo period is sooo tough. I feel like I'm in no man's land!!! Also, I feel like I'm a "researcher" like you...I want to find out everything I can!!

I'm hoping AF will show at the end of the week and that will be 1 cycle down!!!


----------



## Snuffles

We're going for a NTNP approach this month as we're moving on the 23rd, but next month we'll be actively trying again if we don't happen to catch this cycle.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

This is our first cycle ttc after the ectopic and natural miscarriages. I have a fertility doctor and so I started clomid this cycle and now I need to add an extra shot of brevelle. I feel like its the methotrexates fault that I have to add brevelle because before clomid did the trick well. 

I thought I would have to wait until dec but the doc said that since it had been six weeks since the methotrexate dose it was okay to start.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Casey! I love the names for your angel twins! And your LO looks gorgeous! 

Snuffles, a move sounds exciting! Good luck!

Still waiting over here. :coffee: I'm either 10 or 13 dpo--we'll know for sure when the :witch: shows up. I have a bottle of champagne I plan to open, as this will be the first AF since JULY, and the real end to this whole nonsense. (I bought the champagne for election night, but couldn't stay up late enough to find out if I should open it or not. :dohh: This is one drawback for having moved to the east coast!)

Grace, when are you planning to :test:????

What's going on with everyone else?????? :dust:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining. 
I'm a one tuber & have had 2 ectopic's jan 09 & sept 12!! I do have a DD who is my little miracle. 

I had mtx end of sept & hope TTC again in Dec - I feel the sooner we can start trying again the sooner this long period of waiting & sadness is over!

So hope you don't mind me checking in on time to time.

I had my DD with one tube - so as sad as my story is i hope it brings hope to you all! :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I started spotting last night so i took a test, it was negative, :cry: I was so sad and started crying, then I took another test, negative again 

AF started really today, i still went for my blood work this morning but today is definitly cd1 for me.

I really thought i was pregnant so this is hard but Dh said at least its not another ectopic or a MC. Getting that bfp and then losing it is CERTAINLY worse then getting a bfn.

So i need to keep positive and focus on the next cycle. It will happen for me, I will become a mother, i just know it.

Hugs and baby dust to all of you! Praying for a christmas miracle now.


----------



## Snuffles

I think I'm in my NTNP TWW now, not sure lol


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> I started spotting last night so i took a test, it was negative, :cry: I was so sad and started crying, then I took another test, negative again
> 
> AF started really today, i still went for my blood work this morning but today is definitly cd1 for me.
> 
> I really thought i was pregnant so this is hard but Dh said at least its not another ectopic or a MC. Getting that bfp and then losing it is CERTAINLY worse then getting a bfn.
> 
> So i need to keep positive and focus on the next cycle. It will happen for me, I will become a mother, i just know it.
> 
> Hugs and baby dust to all of you! Praying for a christmas miracle now.

Oh, Grace -- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry for AF!

:hi: BabyHope! Congrats on your daughter, and sorry to hear of your losses!


----------



## Snuffles

Awwww :hugs: Grace


----------



## grace10209

Thanks guys - it means a lot. Even though its so scary to ttc again, i was really praying for a bfp. 

Maybe it was just too soon.:nope:


----------



## AllieK

Grace----you are so right----a BFN is better than a BFP and then losing it. :( It still is sad to see the BFN....but just think!!!! Two more weeks and you get to try again!!! And that month might be it for sure!!! Hang in there!!


----------



## BabyHopeG

I agree with Allie, 2 more weeks and your be back to trying! Stay strong & positive!! 
Plus if you had of got your bfp you'd only be worrying with having mtx only a few months ago, so this could be your month now - 3 months after mtx!! Wishing you a bfp for Xmas!!


----------



## grace10209

Thanks BabyHope & Allie

and yes, this will now be me trying 3 months after methotextrate so thats a great thing! 
I am very hopeful for the future and praying for all of us.

I appreciate the support. 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## BabyHopeG

Glad your on the up now Grace! We all have to believe in hope :)

I had one shot of mtx on 28th Sept. I'm currently on my 2nd cycle after mtx so we will start TTC after my next af which will hopefully be December. I feel the sooner we get BD'ing again the better as just waiting in limbo is so HARD!! 

The advice giving to me was to wait 3 months or 2 cycles which ever come sooner - was this the same for you Grace?


----------



## grace10209

BabyHopeG said:


> Glad your on the up now Grace! We all have to believe in hope :)
> 
> I had one shot of mtx on 28th Sept. I'm currently on my 2nd cycle after mtx so we will start TTC after my next af which will hopefully be December. I feel the sooner we get BD'ing again the better as just waiting in limbo is so HARD!!
> 
> The advice giving to me was to wait 3 months or 2 cycles which ever come sooner - was this the same for you Grace?

No, My RE had us try after 1st AF. I was scared but the RE and her nursing staff said it was fine and that they have a lot of patients ttc after 1st real AF and get pregnant with out any issues, so I double checked with some of the Toxicolgy doctors at my work because everything I had read online said 2 cycles or 3 months, and the docs here said the Metho leaves your system definitly within one week, and as long as you are on prenatals for 6 weeks before you ttc again then you should be fine. As long as you dont have risk factors for spine issues, which the extra folic acid helps.


----------



## pbl_ge

CD1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Snuffles

Yay good for you honey :) I think I'm on CD 1 too :)


----------



## AllieK

Hello!!!!!!! PB and all----I'm just like you!!! AF came on Friday---just as I expected!!!!! So, Friday was CD1 and now I'm on CD 3 (Sunday). It feels so good to be back to normal!!!

I can't believe 3 of us at now on the same cycle!

So, one down, two more to go. Are you all waiting for your 3rd AF to try???

I've already looked ahead? January AF should arrive January 11th!!! BD around January 25th for sure! Ugh, it still seems so far away!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I never thought I'd be so excited for AF! Back to square one is better than in negative territory, I guess. I'll be scheduling the HSG for a week from Monday, so send good, tube-clearing vibes my direction for that day! 

This month's plan will be the same as the month I got my BFP: Prenatals, extra iron and D3 for old deficiencies, and a B100 complex. Guaifenesin and Pre-Seed. Charting. Lots of BD. I'll also go to the gym every 2-3 days. 

It worked once, it can work again!


----------



## Snuffles

We'll be trying again once AF leaves. Today kind of sucks I'm sick and have AF lol


----------



## AllieK

Wow!! I can't believe you're tryinf!! I wish it was me! One of the doctor's in my practice told me, "don't even think about trying to conceive until after your January period!" I got one dose of methotrexate on October 8th. I wish I could try sooner.

PB, a friend of mine was on her 7th month of TTC with no luck... Then tried Preseeed and she got pregnant! If I hadn't had miscarried. We'd only be a week apart!

Good luck!


----------



## pbl_ge

Yeah, I don't think any of us US ladies were told to wait three months before TTC again. I could be wrong. I actually inquired about that guideline, and I was told that that enough women had gotten pregnant with no negative outcomes before 3 months that they decided it wasn't necessary. They were very stern about waiting for 0 HCG, of course. It will have been over two months since the metho shot by the time, I ovulate, anyway, so it's not that big a difference. 

Sorry you're sick, Snuffles. :sick:


----------



## Snuffles

Well I didn't have to get the methotrexate so really no wait time.

Thanks pbl:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

AllieK said:


> Wow!! I can't believe you're tryinf!! I wish it was me! One of the doctor's in my practice told me, "don't even think about trying to conceive until after your January period!" I got one dose of methotrexate on October 8th. I wish I could try sooner.
> 
> PB, a friend of mine was on her 7th month of TTC with no luck... Then tried Preseeed and she got pregnant! If I hadn't had miscarried. We'd only be a week apart!
> 
> Good luck!

I don't know what is in Preseed, but I swear by it! I've gotten pregnant twice while using it. With DD, we tried for 2 years, and we did 6 clomid cycles. The last one we did we used preseed and it worked!! 

The first cycle we did for #2 which resulted in my ectopic we used preseed too. It was successful but unfortunately the egg that implanted in the uterus wasn't strong enough and the one that might have been strong enough went to my tube. 

I am on 5DPO after clomid and trigger shot. I have my appt on the 30th for HCG blood levels. 

My doc said that after Methotraxate they just want to wait 6 weeks from last injection to when you can start again. I would have had to wait two cycles but my miscarriage cycle was so long that when my next cycle after the miscarriage happened they said I was good to go.


----------



## AllieK

Yes, I'm in the US (Iowa) and the first doctor I saw said wait 2-3 months and the other doctor I saw said for sure the three months. I kind of wish I could try this next cycle (Dec), but if I did, the baby would be born very close to the same time my daughter was.....so they'd have nearly identical birthdays..... I know that sounds like a dumb reason, but I wish each baby could have their own bday month.... So, I might as well wait one more cycle.

I think preseed helps you have enough fluid to get the boys up there! If maybe you're on the low side for cervical fluid, preseed will help them swim to where they need to be!


----------



## grace10209

Hi ladies 
how exciting pbl and snuffles both started AF. and pbl this was your first one right?? yay!

your plan sounds awesome and I hope you both get your bfps this month! YAY!

I am in the 2ww again, have a blood test scheduled for dec 10 but i'll definitly be testing at home before that! 

babydust to all!! xooxox


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Grace! Hopefully you'll get a nice Christmas present! :baby:

FF thinks I'm 3 dpo, which would be CRAZY and very sad. That would mean O on CD8, when I normally ovulate on CD17. :saywhat: It would also mean that the HSG I had yesterday probably flushed the egg right out! And the BD timing would have been quite poor. So, I'm hoping it's wrong, but I really have no way of knowing yet. This is the first full cycle since the long m/c process, so I have no idea what's going to happen. :shrug: I really hope we didn't totally miss our chance, so I'm hoping my lady parts and BBT will behave, go back down to pre-O levels, and I'll O in a week like I'm supposed to. :cry: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## grace10209

How was HSG? Results good?


----------



## pbl_ge

I think it was okay, but not 100% sure. She said my left tube was flowing very well--so well in fact that the dye was obscuring her view of the right (ectopic side) tube. She said she thinks the right was clear, too, but would have to enlarge and study the photos that she took on a different screen. I'm going to my regular doc's office on Friday to hear the full report. 

Also, I didn't find it that painful at all, although admittedly I took 800 mg of ibuprofen in advance, so that might have helped. :winkwink:


----------



## resque07

Hello girls I had possible ectopic and one round of methotrexate in march 2012 . i am currently on 12 dpo and yesterday at 11 dpo i took two frer the first on i swore i could see something but only in certain light so i decided to clean house and try later that night and the second test was a bit more noticeable but again only under a brighter light not a dim light . now the reason i decided to test is because of my breast . i normally get sore breast during tww but this time it was just different and they are sooo big they dont even fit in my bra plus about a week ago i got these very painful af cramps for about three days . i also checked my cervix just for the heck of it and it was odd too it is kinda hidden and not too high but it should be low right now if af was coming also the wall inside are swollen. i also have creamy cm. well today i woke up and breast arent sore anymore but there still very swollen and sting. im a little worried since my results are faint because that is what happened before i would have an hcg level of 246 on my blood tests but a very faint or even neg urine test at doctors so I am praying this is not march all over again.


----------



## pbl_ge

Crosshairs gone this am! :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

resque, think positive thoughts. when are you going to dr for your first blood draw? 
congrats!!! have you tested again since? 
and remember, signs and symptoms come and go so dont worry about having them or NOT having them!


----------



## grace10209

pbl, so is this your first cycle trying????? are you 1dpo now?


----------



## Snuffles

So much going on here :D


----------



## grace10209

Hi all :hi:
hows everyone doing? im in the 2ww again. Its crazy! anyone else??????????


----------



## pbl_ge

grace10209 said:


> Hi all :hi:
> hows everyone doing? im in the 2ww again. Its crazy! anyone else??????????

Exciting! When is test date?

I'm still in limbo--no idea if I've O'ed or not. FF moved my cross hairs this AM again. I'd say it's really unlikely, except I haven't had an y EWCM in days, and this is usually my O time! :shrug: Only time will tell. It's frustrating, though, because this is when I'd be going for the intense BD routine, and it seems fairly futile. :growlmad:

How's the new place, Snuffles?


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Grace--I just realized. I go to a team of ObGyns, and I recently saw a new one for the first time. I think she was making recommendations similar to what your doc told me. Basically, she thought that given my age and my situation I should go straight to the fertility specialist for the full work-up and possibly Clomid/Femara. Were there other reasons yours recommended that route for you? I got the BFP pretty quickly--third month trying--so I assumed we'd try for another several months before we did all that. Are you glad you're on this path instead of trying on your own for longer?


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, Grace--I just realized. I go to a team of ObGyns, and I recently saw a new one for the first time. I think she was making recommendations similar to what your doc told me. Basically, she thought that given my age and my situation I should go straight to the fertility specialist for the full work-up and possibly Clomid/Femara. Were there other reasons yours recommended that route for you? I got the BFP pretty quickly--third month trying--so I assumed we'd try for another several months before we did all that. Are you glad you're on this path instead of trying on your own for longer?


I first started seeing my RE because I was coming off Depo in 2011 and i didn't get a period or O in over 7 months. 
Then right before we were going to start clomid, i got bfp - which ended up being ectopic. Then after that, RE's plan was as soon as I hit 0, then i start prenatals again and go on birth control pills for 3 weeks to get my cycle "back in order", then i start clomid right away as soon as AF came. I know it sounds wierd, it did to me too, but I did a ton of research and apparently going on birth control for 3 weeks is the way they do ivf and other fertility treatments and its the fastest way to get your body on schedule. ? it worked. 
I am VERY glad we started clomid and treatment right away. My age is the biggest reason. Honestly, If i was in my 20's, i would have taken some months to try on my own but im not, so I wanted to do everything I could, as soon as possible. As it is now, our first cycle of clomid did NOT work and we had perfectly timed bd. So now we are trying again. We will do 3 tries total on clomid only and then try iui. 

Im very glad im doing treatments. I want to do anything I can to help with this process. 

Im not sure when to test, Wednesday is 9dpo so I may start then, even though its very early. Last month i didn't test at all and i waited til my blood test at 15dpo. that was torture. I would rather get a negative, then not know anything for all that time!

are you temping?


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Grace. I appreciate hearing your perspective, as you're in such a similar position as me! I think we'll probably try 1 or 2 more months before calling the FS, or at the very least get through the calendar year. I seem to get more than the average number of side effects from most drugs, so I try to avoid them. I hated being on birth control. The last time I was on them they affectionately became known as "bitch pills" to my friends. It was well-earned. :blush: 

I do temp, but it's not helping a lot this month--check out my siggie. :growlmad: 

When you got your BFP before, when did you test? I tested on 9 dpo and got a BFN, but by the time I tested again at 15 dpo I was about 95% positive it would be a BFP. I had soooooo many symptoms! Was that your experience, too? 

I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## grace10209

pbl_ge said:


> Thanks, Grace. I appreciate hearing your perspective, as you're in such a similar position as me! I think we'll probably try 1 or 2 more months before calling the FS, or at the very least get through the calendar year. I seem to get more than the average number of side effects from most drugs, so I try to avoid them. I hated being on birth control. The last time I was on them they affectionately became known as "bitch pills" to my friends. It was well-earned. :blush:
> 
> I do temp, but it's not helping a lot this month--check out my siggie. :growlmad:
> 
> When you got your BFP before, when did you test? I tested on 9 dpo and got a BFN, but by the time I tested again at 15 dpo I was about 95% positive it would be a BFP. I had soooooo many symptoms! Was that your experience, too?
> 
> I hope this is your month!!!

When I got my bfp it was insane, here's why.......... I had NOT O'd or had AF in over 7 months so I went to RE. After a few weeks of 1000 tests they decided to start me on a "treatment plan", the plan was for me to take provera for 10days (to start AF) and then start my first round of clomid on cd3 of that cycle. SO, the day before I started the provera they gave me a blood preg test (standard as they dont want to give it to you if your preg), it was negative, so i started the provera. Took it for 10 days and was WAITING again for AF. They say AF should start by the time you take your 10th pill or shortly thereafter, well - she never came. AND 4 days after the last pill my nipples were ON FIRE, like horrible crazy pain. I was like :saywhat:
So, i decided to take pregnancy test just in case and sure enough, BFP! I must have O'd for the first time in years while taking the dang provera! and then got pregnant. So, it was wierd because it wasn't your "typical" ttc cycle, I didn't even know that I O'd. By my calculations I was like 12dpo that day I tested. So crazy. and then it ended up being ectopic, what a roller coaster! :dohh:

I am with you on the meds and not wanting to take them, but at this point, I am willing to do anything, My age really scares me, I mean what if it takes 6 months to get bfp and then I miscarry or have another ectopic, I mean it could take a LONG LONG time before I carry a baby to term, (im just thinking worst case scenario here), and I dont want to be 38 by the time I have baby #1. Thats why Im not wasting anytime and do everything I can. 
My DH isn't so "happy" about it, he wants to just let it happen but i dont think he really gets it............

To be 100% honest, if I could do IVF right now, I would. Only because there's more chance that you will get bfp and there's less chance you will have another ectopic. Right now I think its 10-15% chance to have ectopic again but if you do ivf that chance goes down to like 3%. Can still happen but its really not likely.

This process is tough, today im feeling especially emtional and anxious. It stinks! I wish I wasn't, im usually good and positive but im getting scared, Maybe its because im getting close to knowing if im preg this time or not and its scaring me. Geez, I better get myself IN ORDER! Because if I DO get bfp, the anxiety is ONLY GOING TO GET WORSE and not better! waiting for first few betas, and first ultrasound! :dohh: :wacko:

It helps to be able to talk to someone thats close to my age and going through pretty much exactly what I am. and ttc for #1. 
deep breathes.

Heres to both of us getting our bfp's with our rainbow babies :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snuffles

Hey sorry I haven't been on lately, there is no internet where we live. The new place is eh somewhere to live but I would much prefer to live with his mom. I'm in the TWW as well.


----------



## miss_kseniya

grace10209 said:


> Hi all :hi:
> hows everyone doing? im in the 2ww again. Its crazy! anyone else??????????

 
Hi Grace

Can't believe how fast this year is going. I'm back in 2ww (7dpo in fact) and it only just feels like the last 2ww was coming to an end. It's been even faster this month as I'm trying to sort all the Christmas stuff out.

Sadly, think we only had about 5% chance of catching the egg this cycle, as I ov'd the evening before the fella was due home from a course and the BD we did the night he got back was the only one we managed during fertile time as he was away for the rest of it. As it's such a low chance I've I'm not symptom spotting or testing.

Fingers crossed for everyone else x


----------



## grace10209

Miss k
It only takes one time!! Did you get your surg the day before he came home ? 1 dpo is still in fertile window :thumbup:

Think positive!!

Yesterday was 11 dpo and I got bfn, Monday is blood work - unsure if ill test again before then. I'm afraid now lol


Snuffles, in this new place temporary or permanent?


----------



## Snuffles

I believe it's permanent, but I'm hoping it's temporary.


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles, why do you hope it's temporary? I HATE moving. When we moved to our current city I was insistent that we buy a house, even though we had to travel cross-country and buy in a city we knew very little about it. The other option was to rent for a while, THEN buy, and that just sounded awful.

Grace, sorry for BFN, but I'm hopeful it will turn to BFP by 14dpo. 11 dpo is still pretty early. And thanks so much for sharing your thoughts about your process with me! I'm so thankful that I was able to locate people who had been through the same thing as me. It would have been so much worse without it! I hope all your injections and tests and scans and meds result in a BFP ASAP!!!!! :hugs:

Miss, I'm in the same boat as you--pretty much failed to catch this egg. :brat: Soooooooooooooooo frustrating!!!! I'm mad at FF, so I used to override to to take my crosshairs off. I have no idea when AF is due, but I'm really impatient because this cycle is a total waste. :nope: Oh well, more delicious adult beverages for me at Christmas time! :drunk:


----------



## Snuffles

Because the house is okay, but his mom's house has the homey feel while his dad's has the sad and cold feeling. Plus his dad annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, everyone! I hope I can join in. I was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy on July 26th and was treated with MTX on July 27th. My levels were around 680 and took about 6 weeks to fall to 0. 

I was traumatized by the loss and the experience, so I delayed ttc until this cycle. I'm currently 5 dpo. Yesterday, I was convinced I was pregnant. Today, I'm convinced I'm not. :wacko: The days since I've ovulated have c-r-a-w-l-e-d. I have no idea how I'm going to make it through my 18 day luteal phase at this rate. I'm very scared about having another ectopic but hopeful that I have a chance of having an iup. As you all know, it's hard to be excited about statistics when statistics have not favored us in the past. 

I'm sorry that we all have the shared nightmare of an ectopic, but I'm glad we have each other. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: Hi, Linds!


----------



## Snuffles

Hi:wave:


----------



## pbl_ge

Grace, isn't today test day??????? :test:


----------



## Snuffles

Ooooh I'll be checking for updates :D


----------



## pbl_ge

If anyone is bored in the meantime, you could play When The Heck Did I Ovulate? Also known as When The Heck Will I Get AF? My chart continues to be a great mystery of the modern world.


----------



## Snuffles

I would play, but I can't view it from this phone.

I just saw an entry in her journal that said she got AF.


----------



## Lindsfx

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Pbl, I'm sticking firm with CD 12. I'm even more convinced after seeing your drop yesterday and rise again today. Do you chart your other symptoms or bding? Did you bd around CD 12? I know you had an hsg recently, but I can't remember when. I am attempting to upload my chart for you to look at. It's not too different from yours. I get the valley and peak look before I o, then the valleys and peaks afterward, although they are higher temps. I sometimes get a rise right before a pre-O dip, as I did this month. I heard from a chart expert once that it's a sign of a strong O to get a rise first, followed by a dip, then another rise. You seem to have that, along with a fallback rise (as I do) on your chart. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc93b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pbl_ge

Snuffles said:


> I would play, but I can't view it from this phone.
> 
> I just saw an entry in her journal that said she got AF.

Oh, that's so sad! I know she wasn't feeling very hopeful. :cry:



Lindsfx said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies!
> 
> Pbl, I'm sticking firm with CD 12. I'm even more convinced after seeing your drop yesterday and rise again today. Do you chart your other symptoms or bding? Did you bd around CD 12? I know you had an hsg recently, but I can't remember when. I am attempting to upload my chart for you to look at. It's not too different from yours. I get the valley and peak look before I o, then the valleys and peaks afterward, although they are higher temps. I sometimes get a rise right before a pre-O dip, as I did this month. I heard from a chart expert once that it's a sign of a strong O to get a rise first, followed by a dip, then another rise. You seem to have that, along with a fallback rise (as I do) on your chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc93b/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Thanks, Linds. I'll shut up about this soon. Our charts do look really similar! You've even got the few days of high temps right before the cover line. That's new for me, too--what's up with that?! Usually mine has the steep, clear rise like you see on CD17, which is also my usual O date. The HSG was on the CD10, and we didn't get in any BD before the 12th. :nope: It didn't exactly put me in the mood, if you get my drift. The only other symptom I chart is CM, and that is as you see on the chart--nary a speck of EWCM since CD10. This is the first time my chart has been so hard to read, so I've never used OPKs or any of that. I just want to see the :witch: so I can MOVE ON.

You're looking good this month! How do you feel?


----------



## Lindsfx

Pbl  I know you must be so frustrated! I understand. My cycles have been wonky since my ep. They are just now getting back to a recognizable pattern, and its been almost five months since I had MTX. I know how hard it is to be patient, especially when you want to ttc and feel like the clock is ticking (I turned 31 yesterday).

I feel okay. I can barely focus on anything but ttc and the tww. I dont really have any symptoms and like the poas maniac I am, Ive already tested twice! :rolleyes: Obviously, bfns. Im actually a little relieved by the bfns, though, because I got blaring positives at what I think was 7 or 8 dpo with my ep. I figure it implanted in my tube quickly and started churning out hcg. I also spotted the day I got a bfp, which didnt happen to me when I was pregnant with my dd six years ago. So, I guess Im reassured that, at the moment, I dont really have any symptoms and my hpts are negative. I know I will test again at 8 dpo just to get further reassurance, but then I dont plan on testing until at least 11 dpo, hopefully I can make it to 13! 

To take my mind off the tww, Im studying your chart! I see that you had a 
temp rise before you Oed the month you got pregnant with your ectopic. You also had a fallback rise that cycle, so maybe its a good sign that you had both this cycle? Its your atypical typical chart, if that makes any sense.:)


----------



## Lindsfx

Alright, so I'm freaking out a bit / feeling a little bummed. Earlier when I wiped, I had pink tinged ewcm. I've been having this every month since the ectopic, but not as early as 6 dpo! I'm trying to stay hopeful and think that the temp dip today coupled with the pink cm could be implantation-related, but I'm also worried because on the day I got a + hpt with my ectopic, I also had pink tinged ewcm. 

So, here's the fun loop that's been playing in my head for the last 2 hours:

It's implantation!! :happydance:
It's pre-af spotting!!:growlmad:
It's another ectopic!! :cry:


----------



## AllieK

Hi, everyone!! UGH....I see we are all in angst yet again.... I'm about to get my second AF since arriving at zero later this week......I feel like time is crawling.

LINDS! Welcome! Hey, I think we have the same birthday!!>?!> I just turned 32 yesterday!! December 9th, 1980. ;) Ha ha ha.

I'm excited to TTC again, but ladies, I have to be honest, I am so incredibly scared to try again.

I still have both of my tubes...my ectopic was in my Left tube and I was treated with methotrexate.... I haven't had any tests to make sure everything is okay. The doctors just assume everything is fine.

I'm just so fearful that I will ovulate from the ectopic side and conceive and have another ectopic because my tube is messed up! :(

Do you know of anyone who had just the methotrexate and then conceived again.....even if they ovulated from the ectopic side???

I have my fingers crossed for all of you testers out there! I'm not TTC until I have my January period. :( Which is due January 11th. I have a ways to go. Ugh.


----------



## Dollybird

Allie just wanted to say that I had an ectopic in my right side and was terrified about o'ing from that side again and falling pregnant.. Well I'm now pregnant- had two scans and baby in right place... And... I o'd from my right!!! They confirmed it on my first scan. So just goes to show you can have a normal prgnancy even if it from the side of the previous ectopic xxx


----------



## Snuffles

Yay congratulations Dollybird:happydance:


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, Allie! We do have the same birthday, and we're only a year apart! Happy late birthday! I also had my ectopic on my left side, had methotrexate, and am very afraid of ovulating from that side. I didn't have an hsg either; doctors assume it was just bad luck unless I have another. I am in the tww, and I keep getting twinges on my ectopic side. So scary! 

Dollybird - I'm so glad to "see" you and see that you are pregnant! Congratulations! :happydance: How's everything going?


----------



## pbl_ge

Linds -- Happy birthday! :cake: For the spotting, I don't know how you know if it's ectopic or not when it's implanting--unless you have pain somewhere wrong--but it's a good sign for implantation anyway! If it's spotting, it's usually not pink. FX that it's option #1!!!!

Allie, :hugs: I know how you feel. It IS scary. I'm less scared of having another ectopic, as I'm just not prepared to think about that option yet, than I am of another m/c. Did you get the HSG done, too? I felt a lot better when they told me the ectopic side was clear. Before that we intentionally avoided my first post-ectopic O, since it was on the same side. As Dolly says (more on THAT in a second), it definitely can work out on the same side again. And happy birthday to you, too! I can't believe you share the same day!! :cake: :cake:

Congratulations, Dolly!!!! Hope it's a sticky one!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I just noticed the line about the "no tests," Allie. I'm understanding much better now (and drinking more caffeine, so I can keep up). I was planning on demanding an HSG, but apparently it's standard practice at my doctor's for anyone who has had an ectopic. I don't know what insurance you and Linds have, but is that an option for either of you? I seriously felt way, way better after it!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! Everything is grand. Have had two scans and got to see my little ones heart beating away which was lovely. Still am scared that something will go wrong but trying not to worry and just enjoy being pregnant. At least I know my life isn't at risk this time round. I never had a hsg so never knew if my tube was ok or not but as it was my first ectopic the consultant felt it was a fluke. He advised trying again and if we didn't manage to fall preg in 6months of trying, or had further problems, then of course I could have one. I was inclined to agree as was a wee bit scared of the test. So although it was an option to have the hsg straight away I was happy to wait. Anyways turns out I didn't need it. This was our first cycle trying after our ectopic (we had a three month break) and I feel so blessed. Praying to God everyday that this little one sticks and I have a happy little bub at the end of 40weeks. Baby dust to all you ladies :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Lindsfx

pbl_ge said:


> I just noticed the line about the "no tests," Allie. I'm understanding much better now (and drinking more caffeine, so I can keep up). I was planning on demanding an HSG, but apparently it's standard practice at my doctor's for anyone who has had an ectopic. I don't know what insurance you and Linds have, but is that an option for either of you? I seriously felt way, way better after it!

My doctor said that the test was expensive, uncomfortable and, for some, even painful. She felt it was unnecessary after just one ectopic. She said that some doctors think that it can inflame the tubes/uterus and make ttc harder for a time, even though some think it can help ttc. However, I think I would feel better if I had it done. She said that after the 3 month waiting period, if I didn't get pregnant after 6 months or if I had another loss, we'd try the hsg. I'm a little afraid of what they'd find too. Even though it would give me peace of mind, I think I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope I won't need to pursue it.



Dollybird said:


> Thanks ladies! Everything is grand. Have had two scans and got to see my little ones heart beating away which was lovely. Still am scared that something will go wrong but trying not to worry and just enjoy being pregnant. At least I know my life isn't at risk this time round. I never had a hsg so never knew if my tube was ok or not but as it was my first ectopic the consultant felt it was a fluke. He advised trying again and if we didn't manage to fall preg in 6months of trying, or had further problems, then of course I could have one. I was inclined to agree as was a wee bit scared of the test. So although it was an option to have the hsg straight away I was happy to wait. Anyways turns out I didn't need it. This was our first cycle trying after our ectopic (we had a three month break) and I feel so blessed. Praying to God everyday that this little one sticks and I have a happy little bub at the end of 40weeks. Baby dust to all you ladies :dust: xxxxx

I'm so happy for you, Dollybird! I can understand your anxiety. It must feel wonderful, though, to have a healthy iup and see that heartbeat. Congratulations again! :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

I was really nervous about the HSG, but it wasn't bad at all. Granted I took 800 mg of ibuprofen in advance, but I only felt slight discomfort when they were dilating my cervix for the catheter. Otherwise it was no more uncomfortable than a pap smear (which is always terrible, but sort of a normal kind of terrible). 

According to your cd12 ovulation prediction, Linds, I should get AF today or tomorrow. A tiny bit of spotting today, which can happen for up to a week for me, so I'm getting skeptical!!! :haha: My stupid game continues. :fool:

Anyone else getting ready for AF and/or testing??


----------



## Snuffles

AF finally came after teasing me by being a day late and creeping in slowly throughout the day.


----------



## Lindsfx

pbl_ge said:


> I was really nervous about the HSG, but it wasn't bad at all. Granted I took 800 mg of ibuprofen in advance, but I only felt slight discomfort when they were dilating my cervix for the catheter. Otherwise it was no more uncomfortable than a pap smear (which is always terrible, but sort of a normal kind of terrible).
> 
> According to your cd12 ovulation prediction, Linds, I should get AF today or tomorrow. A tiny bit of spotting today, which can happen for up to a week for me, so I'm getting skeptical!!! :haha: My stupid game continues. :jester:
> 
> Anyone else getting ready for AF and/or testing??

I will be really interested to see if you get AF soon, pbl, as I'm sure you are, of course! I hope that I'm wrong and you o'd late and AF will stay away. If not, though, at least you can begin next cycle with a clean slate, knowing that the hsg gave you the all clear and hopefully oing at a more normal time!:thumbup: 

I took a FRER today at 8 dpo and it was a BFN. I even took it apart. BFN. :nope: I'm feeling disheartened. I had what I thought was implantation bleeding and a temp dip at 6 dpo, so I thought I might be able to get a BFP today, but twas not to be. I had FRERs detect as low as 3 beta hcg when I was following my levels down after MTX, so you'd think if I did implant 2 days ago I'd have SOMETHING going on now. I figure I'm out this cycle.


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: Snuffles. Might have been too much to try to get a BFP while moving? :shrug: 

Linds -- 8dpo is very early. My BFP month I had a BFN on 8 dpo, and that was ectopic, so probably implanted early. But wait--you _took apart the FRER_???? That's awesome. Never even heard of that, and I take eeeeeeeeeeeeverything apart!


----------



## Snuffles

Well that cycle I didn't test or track CM. I just listened to my body and when it wanted to BD I did. Probably not the most reliable thing lol.


----------



## resque07

Hello, So I am back here again. if you remember back in march i posted my story. i gad a very faint pos after being a week late for af then the next day started bleeding very heavy and very painful went to obgyn they did blood work and my hcg was at 5.5 i repeated blood work every 2 to 3 days and hcg always doubled and trippled but progestrone was never over .04. so dr decided to use methotrexate. my levels never got above 246 and they dropped very quickly.
Well here i am 8 months later and kinda in the same boat. I got a faint pos on frer the day before my period was due. I wasn't bleeding but was having very painful cramps in my lower back so i went to er. they did urine test and it was neg so they did blood and it also came back neg so they sent me home. well the next morning i woke up to what i thought was my period. It wasn't painful or heavy like normal there were some small clots and it was bright red. back cramps were gone so i thought maybe bad test or chemical. Well a week later i break out on my chin and have this very large hunger then i start to have pain in my pelvic area mostly on left side so after laying in bed with no sleep til 4 am i decide what the heck ill take my last test just to put me at ease well to my surprise its a blazing positive as dark as it could be so i go to er again. the do exam said everything felt normal no blood in uterus , urine test is positive and ultra sound shows nothing in uterus and tubes looked good no fluid anywhere . then my blood work comes back to hcg 41. i cant get into dr for another week. i am so confused....


----------



## Lindsfx

Snuffles said:


> AF finally came after teasing me by being a day late and creeping in slowly throughout the day.

I'm sorry Snuffles. AF is never a welcome sight. Are you going to temp and use opks this cycle? 



pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: Snuffles. Might have been too much to try to get a BFP while moving? :shrug:
> 
> Linds -- 8dpo is very early. My BFP month I had a BFN on 8 dpo, and that was ectopic, so probably implanted early. But wait--you _took apart the FRER_???? That's awesome. Never even heard of that, and I take eeeeeeeeeeeeverything apart!

With my ectopic, I got a BLARING positive at 8 dpo. It was way darker than the control line, so I guess I assumed I'd get another so early. On one hand, I'm glad I didn't because I would worry it was another ectopic. On the other, I would have been happy to see it! When did you get your positive? Yes, I took apart the test. I'm a crazy POAS addict! I took it apart, took out the strip, and walked from room to room, even went outside, to scrutinize the strip for a hint of a line. Nada. Oh, well. I'm going to try my damnedest to hold off until Monday, although I'm planning on using opks until then just to satisfy my urge to POAS! :wacko: 



resque07 said:


> Hello, So I am back here again. if you remember back in march i posted my story. i gad a very faint pos after being a week late for af then the next day started bleeding very heavy and very painful went to obgyn they did blood work and my hcg was at 5.5 i repeated blood work every 2 to 3 days and hcg always doubled and trippled but progestrone was never over .04. so dr decided to use methotrexate. my levels never got above 246 and they dropped very quickly.
> Well here i am 8 months later and kinda in the same boat. I got a faint pos on frer the day before my period was due. I wasn't bleeding but was having very painful cramps in my lower back so i went to er. they did urine test and it was neg so they did blood and it also came back neg so they sent me home. well the next morning i woke up to what i thought was my period. It wasn't painful or heavy like normal there were some small clots and it was bright red. back cramps were gone so i thought maybe bad test or chemical. Well a week later i break out on my chin and have this very large hunger then i start to have pain in my pelvic area mostly on left side so after laying in bed with no sleep til 4 am i decide what the heck ill take my last test just to put me at ease well to my surprise its a blazing positive as dark as it could be so i go to er again. the do exam said everything felt normal no blood in uterus , urine test is positive and ultra sound shows nothing in uterus and tubes looked good no fluid anywhere . then my blood work comes back to hcg 41. i cant get into dr for another week. i am so confused....

Oh, resque, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. :hugs: As I'm sure you know, 41 is still too low to see anything on an ultrasound. I think your numbers need to be at 2000 +. It's a good sign that you don't have blood in your uterus and your tubes look good. Are you going in for another draw before you see the doctor next week? I can't believe they won't squeeze you in sooner given your history. I hope that the bleeding was just implantation or something and your levels are doubling.


----------



## Snuffles

I don't ever temp, it seems like too much of a hassle and I never wake up at the same time. I may break out my OPKs again though.


----------



## pbl_ge

I really like temping. It helped me stay sane during the very drawn out ectopic process, as I at least had an inkling about what my body was doing. Not much, mind you, but better than without. I'm considering OPKs for next month since I am apparently now irregular, but I never go four hours without peeing, so I'm not sure if it's worth it for me to try. 

As for testing, I only tested early that month because I had so many symptoms. I'm normally a test-only-when-late kinda gal. So I didn't test again until 14/15 dpo. Your chart looks good, so :thumbup:!!

Resque, sorry you're going through this. I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

Think we'll SMEP


----------



## pbl_ge

Nice temp rise, Linds! When is test date?

Btw, I think it was CD14. :haha:


----------



## Lindsfx

This is the most promising chart I've ever had, yet I got two bfns today on cycle day 12. I couldn't hold out! I had what I thought was an implantation dip/spotting on 6 DPO and my chart went triphastic on CD 20. My hpts are stark white though, not even a hint of an evap line for me to analyze. :dohh: 

I don't like testing early, but since I got such an early + with my ectopic I feel like I should test early so that if I am unlucky enough to have another, I can catch it as early as I did the first time. But then again, how much difference would a week make, really? 

Snuffles I hear SMEP works great for a lot of women! I'd definitely be game to try it, but I attempt to keep my dh away from too much ttc stuff. I'm afraid it would just increase his anxiety and worry that it could affect his performance, so he doesn't even know when I ovulate. I also like the idea of him not expecting a bfp. I already feel a lot of pressure, I think I'd feel more if he was watching me like a pot about to boil! :) I really wanted to try it, though. Fingers crossed it works for you. 

Any sign of af yet, pbl?


----------



## Snuffles

Well I don't tell him about. I just lure him upstairs and attack hehe;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Lindsfx said:


> This is the most promising chart I've ever had, yet I got two bfns today on cycle day 12. I couldn't hold out! I had what I thought was an implantation dip/spotting on 6 DPO and my chart went triphastic on CD 20. My hpts are stark white though, not even a hint of an evap line for me to analyze. :dohh:
> 
> I don't like testing early, but since I got such an early + with my ectopic I feel like I should test early so that if I am unlucky enough to have another, I can catch it as early as I did the first time. But then again, how much difference would a week make, really?
> 
> Snuffles I hear SMEP works great for a lot of women! I'd definitely be game to try it, but I attempt to keep my dh away from too much ttc stuff. I'm afraid it would just increase his anxiety and worry that it could affect his performance, so he doesn't even know when I ovulate. I also like the idea of him not expecting a bfp. I already feel a lot of pressure, I think I'd feel more if he was watching me like a pot about to boil! :) I really wanted to try it, though. Fingers crossed it works for you.
> 
> Any sign of af yet, pbl?

I've been trying to share as much of it as possible, to keep him engaged. I also like the idea of him having to ride a similar roller coaster as me. "Honey, my temps are still up and I have [some symptoms]. I think it's possible that this is the month!" Five minutes later, "Honey, I don't think this is the month. I have [these AF symptoms]." Ten minutes later, "This has to be the month. I've never had [this symptom] before, so it's gotta be a BFP. Maybe it will be a chemical. [sob]" It's important for them to understand what this is like for us.

Anyway, sorry you're getting no lines. :hugs: I'm sure you know many BFPs don't show up until after 14 dpo. I'll keep hoping that this will be your month. Everything is crossed for you, but my legs! (New motto. :rofl: :rofl: I'm very proud of it.)

Btw, I tried to be subtle in my last post, but I guess it didn't work out. I'm CD4 now. I'm guess my real O date was CD14, since my LP is pretty consistently 14 days. :shrug: Who knows? 

This month O SHALL NOT BE MISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jo::jo::jo:



Snuffles said:


> Well I don't tell him about. I just lure him upstairs and attack hehe;)

:haha: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Snuffles

Well it works most of the time lol I'm debating on whether to use my OPKs or not


----------



## resque07

update , went to er because i was weak and shaky . they did blood work and my levels went from 41 to 30 in three days guess this isnt looking good at all.


----------



## pbl_ge

Resque--:hugs: So sorry to hear that.

Snuffles -- Good luck!

Linds -- still looking good! :thumpup:


----------



## resque07

Just wanted to send an update. So my last er visit my hcg had dropped from 42 to 31 iin ours days. So 6 days later I went into my appointment to see obgyn he had me pee in a cup did a urine test that came back negative and told me I was no longer pregnant and it looked to be a very early miscariage. Well the next day I woke up to extremly so boobs and swollen with very bright veins they almost look bruised and I'm not sure what's going on here. Anyone have an idea the dr here think I'm crazy and will not listen to me. I haven't bled or anything just really sore boobs and tummy aches I am also very constipated.


----------



## pbl_ge

resque07 said:


> Just wanted to send an update. So my last er visit my hcg had dropped from 42 to 31 iin ours days. So 6 days later I went into my appointment to see obgyn he had me pee in a cup did a urine test that came back negative and told me I was no longer pregnant and it looked to be a very early miscariage. Well the next day I woke up to extremly so boobs and swollen with very bright veins they almost look bruised and I'm not sure what's going on here. Anyone have an idea the dr here think I'm crazy and will not listen to me. I haven't bled or anything just really sore boobs and tummy aches I am also very constipated.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It sounds like a chemical/early mc to me. Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## AllieK

Hey everyone!! I've missed you all! My AF is due this Sunday and this will be the cycle we try again. I was told we could try again after my January period. I had my metho shot on Monday, October 8th.

I'm excited....but nervous.....trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## pbl_ge

AllieK said:


> Hey everyone!! I've missed you all! My AF is due this Sunday and this will be the cycle we try again. I was told we could try again after my January period. I had my metho shot on Monday, October 8th.
> 
> I'm excited....but nervous.....trying not to get my hopes up!

Yay, Allie!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Welcome back to the madness!! :wacko: I'm in my first TWW, and I've symptom spotted like an idiot. But I'm 90% certain it will be BFN. I just don't feel pregnant like I did last time. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Oooooooh:D


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Do you ladies mind if I join you all? After 40 months ttc (including 6 clomid cycles, 2 clomid/iuis, 1 cancelled iui with folistim, and 2 ivfs) we finally got our first ever BFP. Went in for my first scan last Tuesday and to our dismay were told there was nothing in my uterus. I've had 2 more scans since then, and still nothing can be found. Dr. said today it's most likely ectopic (which he says is 1-2% chance of happening with ivf!), and I was given methotrexate. I have bloodwork on Saturday and Tuesday. If my levels aren't down by Tuesday, Dr says I will need surgery. 

I know I won't be able to ttc for awhile, but I was hoping you wouldn't mind if I joined you all. I'm just looking for others who've experienced similar things.


----------



## Snuffles

Of course you can join us sweetie! And I'm sorry about the ectopic, it sucks tremendously:hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

Hello Ladies,
Could I please join?
Here is my story....
I first found out I was pregnant on the 1st of December. Then about 2 week later started to bleed and went to the doctors they told me it is normal to bleed some but wanted to watch my HCG levels. Found out the levels weren't going up so they wanted to do a D&C&E on the 21st of December. They found no embryonic cells in the uterus and asumed it was in my tubes and gave me the methro shot. About 1 week after recieving the shot I started to get some extremely bad pains and went to the ER... Turns out the methro shot didn't work and my tube was about to rupture so the ER decided to get me another methro shot and hoped that it worked this time... Which thankfully it did!!! Since then my levels have returned to 0!!! but still bleeding from the whole thing... Doctor told me to wait one full cycle before trying again... 

Really hoping everyone gets their BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm sorry about your ectopic sweetie, it's such a hard thing to deal with:hugs:

Hopefully you'll be pregnant again before you know it:flower:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Really sorry to hear about your ectopic's Schultzie & Lucie! I've had 2 so know exactly what your going through! I'm now back to TTC! The recovery waiting period really does go quick, so just try and stay positive and look forward to TTC again! 
Wishing you both a speedy recovery & here if you wana talk!


----------



## Lucie73821

Just wanted to post an update. My hcg kept rising after the methotrexate. I had another scan on Jan 22 (1 week post methotrexate) and the Dr. was finally able to see the pregnancy in my right tube. Even a week after hAving the shot, there was a strong heartbeat. :(. I ended up having to have surgery on Jan 23, but they were able to save my tube. They also found the second embryo we'd transferred in my tube as well. My dr. said never in his 26 years of practice has he seen a double ectopic after ivf, until me that is. :(. 

I have a follow up with the nurse practioner Tuesday, then a follow up with the Dr. on the 19th. I'm hoping to get some answers at that appointment, namely when we will be able to move forward with an FET, as we have 6 grade a frostiness waiting for us. 

I have a question, for any of you who have had a lap, how long after did AF arrive? No one really told me when to expect it. 
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Snuffles

Oh I'm so sorry Lucie, that must have been very hard for you:hugs: Regarding when your AF will show, unfortunately I do not know the answer to that, but hopefully one of the other ladies do.

Well I should probably update y'all. Three days ago OH and I found out that we're expecting again! I must admit I'm very nervous and a bit scared, but I'm hoping all goes well this time. :dust: to all you wonderful ladies who are still trying to catch the egg!


----------



## krisixx

pbl_ge said:


> There are a number of threads on here having to do with ectopics and methotrexate, but they seem dominated these days by those who are now expecting. This is FABULOUS, and gives me so much hope! It means that most of those who have been through this have been successful. But I'm wondering how many of us are still TTC? Should we have our own thread?
> 
> Personally, I'm not quite in the TTC domain, as my HCG isn't yet down to 0. Fingers crossed that it happens soon!

Yey great idea :D I was totally confused reading the other forums about this as they were huge this is a lot easier :winkwink:

I will read through this in a minute just thought i'd say hello and lots of luck to all of you :thumbup:


----------



## schultzie18

Snuffles said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Lucie, that must have been very hard for you:hugs: Regarding when your AF will show, unfortunately I do not know the answer to that, but hopefully one of the other ladies do.
> 
> Well I should probably update y'all. Three days ago OH and I found out that we're expecting again! I must admit I'm very nervous and a bit scared, but I'm hoping all goes well this time. :dust: to all you wonderful ladies who are still trying to catch the egg!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## resque07

hey gals back here again after dec. so i miscarried on dec 27th and didnt get an af until two mornings i got pains in my pelvic area and later started to sopt then the next day i was having the worst period cramps of my life mostly on the right side but i was sweeting and thought i could just pass out the pain was so bad . i went to er just for pain relief thought i was just having a very bad period since miscarriage but come to find out through blood work i am pregnant with levels at 70 hcg they said blood work looked good and ultra sound didnt show anything going on anywhere or free fluid in uterus or tubes. they said possibly ectopic normal or miscarriage either way too ealry to tell gave me dimerol and zofran and sent me home. today im just barley crampy and very sick to my stomach to the point i cant eat. i get more blood work thursday and see obgyn on monday im so worried though. this is my third failed pregnancy. im starting to be very concerned as to whats going on in there.


----------



## 01k204

:wave: I'd like to come and join all of you.

I had metho in Nov to treat suspected ectopic (never found anything on multiple u/s). Took 3 weeks to return hcg to 0. I am due AF within the next few days and am now cleared to TTC. 

I'm nervous and not sure if we'll try this month or wait until March. Either way, it feels pretty good to be at this point where it's ok (my dr said 3 months/2 cycles). Best of luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello to the new ladies. Sorry you have to be here. I can't believe two ectopics with IVF. I think that just made me question some fundamental assumptions about the universe. :nope: Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you!

Snuffles-

Spoiler
Congrats!!!! You and Grace both! I'm thinking super sticky thoughts!

I'm still back in the TTC category. It's too soon to know for sure, but I'm pretty positive this month is a bust. I'm giving it one more round before I go to the FS. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## grace10209

Snuffles said:


> I'm sorry about your ectopic sweetie, it's such a hard thing to deal with:hugs:
> 
> Hopefully you'll be pregnant again before you know it:flower:

OMG Snuffles we are due on the same day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have been staying off line trying to remain calm and positive but i had my first US today and wanted to come and update everyone and give hope to those that have had ectopics and I can't believe you are preg too and due same day as me! WOW!!!!!!!


thank you. EVERYTHING WENT GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Baby is in my uterus, and measuring perfectly. 
7 weeks 4 days, due Oct 11th!! I am so thankful -

HB was 174 and RE said everything is great. We could only see HB, they didn't have doppler at RE so they said we wont hear HB til I meet with OB. but we could see it flickering away.

I am officially graduated to see my OB. I can't believe it. i can't believe the baby is in the right spot and all is well. :happydance:

Thank you god.

I couldn't see much as the screen was down by my feet but DH could see everything and he was talking away. "oh my god, thats so cool, are those the arms forming? is that the head, and spine? etc etc 
he was loving every minute of it. and I was just thanking god over and over.

I AM SO SO SO EXCITED>


I put a call into my ob so we will see when she first wants to see me. IM SO THANKFUL!!!!!!!

7 weeks and 4 days! thats more than halfway through first trimester! thank you god!.

HOOOOOOOOOOORAY!


----------



## Snuffles

Woah we are?!?!?! OMG that is so awesome!!!!:happydance:

I remember seeing my baby in my uterus at the ultrasound. It was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen:cloud9:


----------



## BabyHopeG

It certainly does give hope to us all, so thank you for sharing your fantastic news!

Wishing you both a very happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## burtch

BabyHopeG said:


> It certainly does give hope to us all, so thank you for sharing your fantastic news!
> 
> Wishing you both a very happy & healthy 9 months!!


i agree with u BabyBopeG, snuffles and graces success are a beacon of hope to us all who r still ttc after ectopic, i have been ttc for a long time now but never losing hope..


----------



## miss_kseniya

Hey lovely ladies

I have posted in this thread a couple of times in the past. Just to give some more hope to the other recent BFP announcements, I am recently pregnant (5+4) after losing a left tube to a ruptured ectopic 2 years ago. I conceived on my 13th cycle (in 2013...hope it's not doubly unlucky!) and just short of 12 months trying.

Weirdly for me, on the 13th cycle we hadn't really dtd much around fertile time as I was starting to become a bit disillusioned with ttc after so long. As I felt it would be unlikely to happen that cycle, I relaxed, wrote the month off and told myself the following cycle I would splash out on a clear blue fertility monitor and preseed and start monitoring ov properly (have a regular 28 day cycle, but ov varied from cd11 to cd16). I guess because I relaxed and barely bothered that month, just dtd when we felt like it, my body decided it was time.....go figure!

So just to say do keep trying girlies.....it will happen eventually.

Much love and baby dust all around xoxoxo


----------



## burtch

miss_kseniya said:


> Hey lovely ladies
> 
> I have posted in this thread a couple of times in the past. Just to give some more hope to the other recent BFP announcements, I am recently pregnant (5+4) after losing a left tube to a ruptured ectopic 2 years ago. I conceived on my 13th cycle (in 2013...hope it's not doubly unlucky!) and just short of 12 months trying.
> 
> Weirdly for me, on the 13th cycle we hadn't really dtd much around fertile time as I was starting to become a bit disillusioned with ttc after so long. As I felt it would be unlikely to happen that cycle, I relaxed, wrote the month off and told myself the following cycle I would splash out on a clear blue fertility monitor and preseed and start monitoring ov properly (have a regular 28 day cycle, but ov varied from cd11 to cd16). I guess because I relaxed and barely bothered that month, just dtd when we felt like it, my body decided it was time.....go figure!
> 
> So just to say do keep trying girlies.....it will happen eventually.
> 
> Much love and baby dust all around xoxoxo

wow, thank u miss_kseniya, that definitely adds to our hope right now.. it seems these days more and more ladies are now getting their BFPs, im soooooooooooo happy for you hon..


----------



## Wannabee

Hi, havent been on this thread before but I am currently 4wks + 5 after a ruptured ectopic (left tube removed) in mid 2012. Waited a long time to try again due to other health issues, but we conceived the first month of trying (very unexpected as the stats arent as too positive when you look online) - hoping this will give hope to anyone TTC and has one tube like me! They did tell me at the time of my surgery that my remaining tube looked ok. Went for a scan today and nothing could be seen, so they have taken blood and will scan again in the coming days/weeks so I am staying very cautious until we find out if this little one is safely in the right place. This would be baby number 1, but I cant even feel excited at the moment as I can barely believe it happened so fast and right now I am mainly worried we could lose this baby as well. Xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

burtch said:


> wow, thank u miss_kseniya, that definitely adds to our hope right now.. it seems these days more and more ladies are now getting their BFPs, im soooooooooooo happy for you hon..

 
Thanks :) I've had the early reassurance scan now and everything is in the right place and looking very healthy. The relief was undescribable when I saw the scan and could see thie little heartbeat flicking away on the screen.

Best of luck again ladies, your time will come xx


----------



## AllieK

Hi, everyone-- it's been awhile since I've posted. My last post was in January when we were about ready to try again after my Octobet ectopic (treated with methotrexate).

Well, we did conceive in the first try. All was going well until my ultrasound when the saw a baby in the uterus with heartbeat (yay!!!) but they also noticed I had ovulated on my own TWICE (one from each ovary). Upon further inspection they thought they saw something in my left tube. :( A follow-up ultrasound showed the mass had grown and they told me they were certain it was another pregnancy.

So, I had naturally conceived twins with one finding it's way to the uterus and developing normally, and one getting stuck in my left tube (where my previous ectopic was). This is called a "heterotopic pregnancy." It is extremely rare--done said 1 in 30,000---some said 1 in 100,000!! 

I had to have surgery (laparoscopic) the next day where they removed my left tube and the other pregnancy.

The good news is----my uterine baby is doing just fine!!!! I will be 12 weeks on Sunday!! My due date is October 20, 2013.

It has been a scary road, but I believe all is well!! 

I wish they would have done a HSG after my first ectopic so they might have known my left tube wasn't completely clear! Oh well.

Love to you all!!


----------



## Snuffles

Oh congratulations sweetie! Sounds like a scary situation to be in, but I'm glad your uterine baby has survived :hugs:


----------

